# the classical music project, part VII



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person]" in your post.

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

This post and the following one present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #800, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #800:

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro

6.	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40.	Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42.	Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51.	Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65.	Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67.	Ravel: Scheherazade 
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes 
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 “Ich habe genug” 

81.	Chopin: Ballades 
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96.	Chopin: Etudes
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
99.	Debussy: Preludes 
100.	Allegri: Miserere

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: The Firebird
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105.	Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: The Creation
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String quartet
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141.	Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2, "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152.	Holst: The Planets
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155.	Liszt: Les Preludes

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157.	Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163.	Handel: Water Music
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166.	Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177.	Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor, “Tragic” 
180.	Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187.	Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195.	Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, “Missa in Angustiis,” “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198.	Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 in D, "Titan"

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Deserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet
228.	Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246.	Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5 
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265.	Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aïda
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"

305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
306.	Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325.	Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335.	Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348.	Wagner: Tannhauser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Coronation Anthems
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mladi

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat, “Symphony of a thousand”
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopedies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, op. 34
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386.	Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

401.	Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidre
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404.	Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus

421.	Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423.	Duruflé: Requiem
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony

426.	Gesualdo: Madrigals
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum
433.	Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

436.	Purcell: King Arthur
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K 385
440.	Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443.	Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G


----------



## science

Cont'd:

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3, "Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable," op. 29
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: The Seasons
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, Sz. 119
475.	Milhaud: The Creation of the World

476.	Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E major
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485.	Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakme
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

501.	Ravel: Bolero
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507.	Dutilleux: Metaboles
508.	Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515.	Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah
522.	Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533.	Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534.	Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
544.	Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562.	Debussy: Estampes
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
593.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und –leben
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite 
600.	Ravel: La Valse 

601.	Debussy: Images pour orchestra
602.	Byrd: Infelix ego
603.	Schumann: Symphony #3 “Rhenish”
604.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605.	Strauss, R: Oboe Concerto in D

606.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607.	Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609.	Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610.	Stravinsky: Agon

611.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D “Fandango” 
612.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614.	Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615.	Zelenka: Missa votive

616.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617.	Nielsen: Helios Overture
618.	Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620.	Schumann: Symphonic Études

621.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624.	Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

626.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627.	Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628.	Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite

631.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634.	Dvořák: Polednice
635.	Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636.	Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638.	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639.	Varèse: Ionisation
640.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
643.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
644.	Xenakis: Metastasis
645.	Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"

646.	Reich: Different Trains
647.	Berg: Lulu
648.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650.	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651.	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654.	Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656.	Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657.	Strauss, R: Four Songs, op. 27
658.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659.	Weber: Der Freischütz
660.	Gombert: Magnificats

661.	Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662.	Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664.	Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665.	Dvořák: Slavonic Dances

666.	Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668.	Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670.	Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme

671.	Ligeti: Atmosphères
672.	Ives: Three Places in New England
673.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674.	Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K 452
677.	Enescu: Oedipe
678.	Prokofiev: Cinderella
679.	Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus

681.	Beethoven: Egmont
682.	Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683.	Bach: Italian Concerto
684.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685.	Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686.	Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687.	Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691.	Debussy: Violin Sonata
692.	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693.	Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694.	Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697.	Berg: Piano Sonata 
698.	Mozart: Horn Concertos
699.	Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700.	Bax: November Woods

701.	Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702.	Dohnányi: Sextet in C, op. 37
703.	Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704.	Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706.	Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
707.	Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
709.	Sibelius: En Saga
710.	Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711.	Strauss, R: Don Juan
712.	Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
713.	Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, “Fingal’s Cave,” op. 26
714.	Orff: Carmina Burana
715.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto

716.	Beethoven: Fidelio
717.	Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718.	Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
720.	Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721.	Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722.	Webern: Symphony
723.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724.	Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
725.	Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat, “Drum Roll”

726.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto
727.	Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
728.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
729.	Josquin: Miserere
730.	Satie: Gnossiennes

731.	Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732.	Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733.	Kodály: Háry János
734.	Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
735.	Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736.	Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
737.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
738.	Respighi: Church Windows
739.	Bartók: Dance Suite
740.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741.	Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor, "From My Life"
742.	Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
743.	Haydn, M: Requiem
744.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
745.	Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466

746.	Brahms: Clarinet Trio, op.114
747.	Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat
748.	Bartók: Sonata for Piano, Sz. 80
749.	Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750.	Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge

751.	Sibelius: String Quartet, op. 56, 'Intimate Voices'
752.	Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780, op. 94
753.	Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50
754.	Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755.	Ravel: Violin Sonata #2

756.	Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
757.	Boito: Mefistofele
758.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759.	Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761.	Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762.	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765.	Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831

766.	Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768.	Raff: Symphony #5 in E, "Lenore"
769.	Satie: Embryons desséchés
770.	Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1, op. 35
772.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774.	Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775.	Liszt: Totentanz

776.	Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
777.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
778.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779.	Farrenc: Sextet, op. 40
780.	Handel: Ariodante

781.	Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G 482
782.	Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
783.	Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, "Harmoniemesse"
784.	Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785.	Bruch: Scottish Fantasy in E-flat, op. 46

786.	Dvořák: Vodník, op. 107
787.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789.	Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790.	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791.	Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793.	Ives: Symphony #4
794.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
795.	Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796.	Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K 331
798.	Dukas: The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
799.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 “The Egyptian”


----------



## science

This post and the following one present an alphabetical list of our first 700 recommendations. (This is easier to search.) For more recent recommendations, you’ll have to check the most recent pages of this thread:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias Wq 183
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 “Ich habe genug” 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Overture in the French Style BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Dance Suite
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, Sz. 1999
Bartók: Piano Quintet
Bartók: Sonata for Piano, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: The Wooden Prince
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Egmont
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73, “Emperor”
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2, “Moonlight”
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53, "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57, "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a, “Les Adieux” 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106, “Hammerklavier”
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Spring'
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata 
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D “Fandango” 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Trio, op.114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A major, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy in E-flat, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Images pour orchestra
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Debussy: Violin Sonata
Delibes: Lakme
Delius: Sea Drift
Dohnányi: Sextet in C, op. 37
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dufay: Missa "Se le face ay pale"
Dukas: The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
Dvořák: Polednice
Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvořák: Vodník, op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Enescu: Oedipe
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Farrenc: Sextet, op. 40
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite 
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn, M: Requiem
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, “Missa in Angustiis,” “Lord Nelson Mass” 
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20, "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33, "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat, “Drum Roll”
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3, "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2, "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
Josquin: Miserere
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Khachaturian: Gayane
Kodály: Háry János
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Requiem


----------



## science

Cont’d: 

Liszt: A Faust Symphony
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Liszt: Totentanz
Liszt: Transcendental Études
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D, "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #2, “Resurrection” 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor, “Tragic” 
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat, “Symphony of a thousand”
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, “Fingal’s Cave,” op. 26
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Horn Concertos
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K. 271 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K. 361
Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K. 525
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K. 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K. 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K. 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nielsen: Helios Overture
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable," op. 29
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Orff: Carmina Burana
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Cinderella
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, "Lenore"
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: La Valse 
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Church Windows
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 “The Egyptian”
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Satie: Embryons desséchés
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Sonata in F minor, K466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780, op. 94
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und –leben
Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphonic Études
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 “Rhenish”
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
Sibelius: String Quartet, op. 56, 'Intimate Voices'
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor, "From My Life"
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Don Juan
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Salome
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Webern: Symphony
Widor: Organ Symphony #5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Missa votive
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #800) – note that this is somewhat arbitrary, as we since we’re counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn’s op. 76 quartets, Chopin’s Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

42 Beethoven

41

40

39

38

37 Mozart

36

35 Bach JS

34

33

32 Brahms

31

30

29 Schubert

28

27

26

25 Haydn J 

24

23

22

21

20

19 

18

17 Bartók, Debussy, Ravel, Schumann, Tchaikovsky

16 Dvořák,

15 Mendelssohn, Sibelius 

14 Mahler

13 Shostakovich

12 Prokofiev, Strauss R 

11 Liszt, Stravinsky

10 Chopin, Handel

9 

8 Bruckner, Fauré, Ligeti, Rachmaninoff, Schoenberg, Wagner

7 Janáček, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams, Verdi

6 Berlioz, Elgar, Ives, Saint-Saëns 

5 Berg, Britten, Grieg, Josquin, Webern 

4 Barber, Byrd, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Puccini, Scriabin, Vivaldi

3 Adams, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Enescu, Franck, Gershwin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Poulenc, Purcell, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, Scarlatti D, Varèse, Walton, Weber 

2 Albéniz, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Bernstein, Cage, Chausson, Copland, Corelli, Dohnányi, Dowland, Dutilleux, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Korngold, Machaut, Myaskovsky, Paganini, Rameau, Schnittke, Smetana, Spohr, Strauss J II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach JC, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boito, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Carter, Charpentier, Cherubini, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dufay, Dukas, Duruflé, Farrenc, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Gorecki, Granados, Gubaidulina, Haydn M, Hildegard, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Kodály, Lalo, Langgaard, Lassus, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Scelsi, Schumann C, Schütz, Stockhausen, Suk, Szymanowski, Taneyev, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Tippett, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky


----------



## science

This post was originally an accident (one of the posts above double posted, and I moved everything up).

But since it's here, let me know if you see errors in the posts above. Have I left out any keys, opus numbers, or other things you think ought to be there? Any missing diacritical marks? Miscounted how many works some composer has enshrined? Misspelled anything? 

If you find anything, thank you for letting me know! In the end, I hope we have a very handsome list for talkclassical.com to display proudly.


----------



## science

And finally, here is the board, ready for the next vote:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

Feldman / Rachmaninoff / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 12
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Feldman, Kodaly, Schubert

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 5
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 14
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 9
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

science said:


> But since it's here, let me know if you see errors in the posts above. Have I left out any keys, opus numbers, or other things you think ought to be there? Any missing diacritical marks? Miscounted how many works some composer has enshrined? Misspelled anything?
> 
> If you find anything, thank you for letting me know! In the end, I hope we have a very handsome list for talkclassical.com to display proudly.


Dohnanyi only has 1 work in as opposed to the 2 you list him under. Also, since you seem to arrange the main list with a space after every 5 works, 305 should have a space after it, not 304.

There are some inconsistencies with the names of the pieces:

- Some pieces with nicknames have their title with this " " quotation (especially many of the first pieces to be enshrined) as opposed to some with " " or even ' '.


science said:


> Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504
> 
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74


- The format of the name of the pieces varies quite a bit, especially those with nicknames, e.g. putting the nickname before the opus number instead of after, putting the key signature before the nickname instead of after, etc.
- Richard Strauss apparently is listed under two different names "Strauss, R" and "Strauss, R."; Johann Strauss II and Domenico Scarlatti have the same problem, too.
- Penderecki's 7th symphony and Mozart's Posthorn Serenade use the "No. " notation instead of the "#" one that you seem to use.
- A few pieces are missing their respective opus / labeling numbers and keys, for example most of the works of Handel and Debussy, some of Mozart's works, Beethoven's violin sonatas, Schumann's Rhenish symphony, etc. I would suggest to either put them on all of them or none of them (as long as it is consistent).
- Offenbach's opera should be "Les contes d'Hoffmann" with an extra "n".
- Since you use accents for other composers' names, "Górecki" should have an accent.
- "Lutosławski" or "Lutoslawski"?
- Debussy's "Préludes" instead of "Preludes" though I don't think this matters too much. Same thing with Delibes's "Lakmé", Gluck's "Iphigénie en Tauride", Liszt's "Les Préludes", Messiaen's "Turangalîla-Symphonie", Ravel's "Boléro", and Wagner's "Tannhäuser".


science said:


> Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
> Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760
> Schubert: An die Musik, D 547


- The first two works here should probably be moved down to their respective alphabetical ordering instead of being listed first because of their quotation mark.

Most of these are just minor inconsistencies anyways and possibly may not be worth the time to fix.


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Bomtempo

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 8
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 14
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Most of these are just minor inconsistencies anyways and possibly may not be worth the time to fix.


No, I will fix them!

How do you notice all that?


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bomtempo Haydn

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 14
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

science said:


> No, I will fix them!
> 
> How do you notice all that?


I have known some for a while, but I thought were too insignificant to bring up before you specifically asked for them. Other things just stuck out as I skimmed through the list again.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 14
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I have known some for a while, but I thought were too insignificant to bring up before you specifically asked for them. Other things just stuck out as I skimmed through the list again.


Well, I do appreciate it. You must have a talent for this kind of thing.


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Schubert /Feldman/Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 15
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 15
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Kodaly / Rachman / Schubert


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Grieg / Bomtempo / Shost 4

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 15
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri / Shostakovich / Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 15
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Feldman / Rachmaninoff / Schubert

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 17
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schumann Shostakovich

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
*Feldman: Rothko Chapel - 17*
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pj

Kodaly, Shos, Haydn

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4

Kodaly / Takemitsu / Bomtempo


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert / Bach / Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 5
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 12
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Grieg / Beethoven / Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 12
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Schubert

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 9
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

Mosolov / Haydn / Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after GreenMamba

Haydn / Takemitsu / Shostakovich

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 12
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 8
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 11
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 12
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5

Mosolov / Kodaly / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 12
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 12
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Kodaly

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 12
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 12
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bomtempo Haydn

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 14
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pj

Kodaly, Shos, Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 14
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Aecio

after Toddlertoddy

Haydn/Bomtempo/Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 14
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Grieg / Beethoven / Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 7
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 14
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 7
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 14
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3

Kodaly / Rachmaninoff / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 7
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 16
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 6
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 16
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Beethoven, Mosolov, Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 8
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 16
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Schubert / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 8
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 13
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Takemitsu / Kodaly

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 8
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 15
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Haydn / Bomtempo / Rachmaninov 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 8
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 17
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After the poisonous worm:

Grieg / Beethoven / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 16
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3


----------



## science

after a braver man than I: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 15
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5

Takemitsu / Kodaly / Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 15
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 18
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Haydn

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 14
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 20
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pj

Shos, Beethoven, Bomtempo

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 14
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schubert: Quartettsatz - 20
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Schubert / Bach / Shostakovich

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 14
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
*Schubert: Quartettsatz - 22*
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
*Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz

New Board:

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 14
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Haydn / Mosolov / Shostakovich

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 16
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu/Bach/Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 16
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 16
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7

Rachman / Kodaly / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Haydn Shostakovich

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 17
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Haydn / Schumann / Kodaly

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 19
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Beethoven, Shos, Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 19
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## GreenMamba

After TT
Haydn / Mosolov / Shost 4

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 8
*Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher" - 21*
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
*Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"


Grieg / Debussy / Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 3
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 3
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8

Kodaly / Takemitsu / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Kodaly

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 3
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bach / Bomtempo / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 3
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Revueltas: Sensemayá / Kodaly / Bach


Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 3
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Debussy, Beethoven, Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Bomtempo Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## Aecio

after Pjang23

Bach/Debussy/Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 13
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 6
Debussy: Rêverie - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 15
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8

Kodaly / Takemitsu / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Bomtempo Brahms Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 15
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 7
Debussy: Rêverie - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 15
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 2
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Kodaly / Revueltas / Bomtempo

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 7
Debussy: Rêverie - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 17
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Bomtempo

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 7
Debussy: Rêverie - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 17
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Debussy / Grieg / Shosta

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 7
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 17
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 7
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 19
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8

Kodaly / Beethoven / Bomtempo


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Kodaly / Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 20
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Bomtempo / Takemitsu / Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 20
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Kodály / Mosolov / Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
*Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello - 22*
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
*Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello


Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Beethoven, Shos, Rach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Bomtempo: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bomtempo Bach Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 5
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10

Rachman / Takem / Schumann


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Falla/Bomtempo/Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Shostakovich / Schumannn / Bomtempo

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 3
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 18
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Mosolov / Reveultas / Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 9
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 18
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Shostakovich Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bach / Bomtempo / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Bomtempo: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 10
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Debussy / Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Bomtempo: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 2
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10

Falla / Takemitsu / Bomtempo


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 4
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 21
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mosolov / Revueltas / Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 5
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 21
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Debussy / Revueltas / Rach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 21
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Bach Debussy

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 12
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
*Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 23*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 12
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Bach/Debussy/Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Rachmaninoff / Bomptempo / Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Bomtempo / Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Bomtempo: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 11
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bomtempo Brahms Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
*Bomtempo: Requiem - 20*
Brahms: Sonatas for clarinet & piano op.120 - 12
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 12
Debussy: Rêverie - 13
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bach / Debussy / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 12
Debussy: Rêverie - 14
Falla: El amor brujo - 4
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 12
Debussy: Rêverie - 14
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Takemitsu / Falla / Schumann


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Grieg / Debussy / Bach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 12
Debussy: Rêverie - 15
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schumann / Brahms / Takemitsu

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 13
Debussy: Rêverie - 15
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Debussy, Brahms, Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 14
Debussy: Rêverie - 17
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After toddler

Debussy / Mosolov / Rach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12b
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 14
Debussy: Rêverie - 19
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Medtner Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 14
*Debussy: Rêverie - 21*
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie


Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 14
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Brahms/Rachmaninoff/Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 16
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Grieg / Beethoven / Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 16
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Rachmaninoff / Mosolov / Beethoven

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 16
Falla: El amor brujo - 5
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 18
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10

Brahms / Falla / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Schumann / Mosolov

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
*Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano op.120 - 20*
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120

New board:

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 1
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Bach Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang23

Mosolov / Bach / Rach

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 3
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Aecio

After GreenMamba

Dvorak/Bach/Medtner

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rachmaninoff: Vespers / Bach / Grieg

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 9
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 2
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10

It actually surprised me that Rachmaninoff's _Vespers_ was not yet recommended.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 9
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 3
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10

Bach / Rach Vesp / Schumann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science: 

Falla / Rachmaninoff Bells / Schumann

Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 2
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 3
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

On a roll 

Medtner Bach Mosolov

*Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" - 20*
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 3
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 4
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 3
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Medtner / Rach V / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 2
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 4
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Rachmaninov Vespers/Dvorak/Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 6
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Schumann / Rachmaninoff: Vespers / Falla

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 6
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 7
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Takemitsu / Mosolov / Grieg


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Medtner / Rach V / Falla

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 8
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mosolov / Rachmaninoff Vespers / Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 15
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Paulie Gatto



Rachmaninoff Vespers / Grieg / Schumann

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 3
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 15
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Aecio:

Rachmaninov Vespers/Dvorak/Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 13
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Rachmaninoff: Vespers / Schumann / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 15
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Beethoven, Dvorak, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 8
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 15
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Medtner / Rachmaninoff: V / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 16
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 16
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 6
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Takemitsu / Mosolov / Beethoven


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science: 

Rachmaninoff Vespers / Revueltas / Schumann

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 18
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff: Vespers / Schumann / Mosolov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
*Rachmaninoff: Vespers - 20*
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 15
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Mosolov / Rachman / Schumann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Mosolov / Falla / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 17
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Beethoven / Mosolov / Rachmaninov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Green Mamba:

Grieg / Beethoven / Falla

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 7
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

If you haven't heard the Ballade yet:


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schumann / Revueltas / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

trout

Beethoven, Dvorak, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Mosolov / Takemitsu / Beethoven


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Grieg / Mosolov / Dvorak

*Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14*
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
*Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14*
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
*Mosolov: Iron Foundry - 21*
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
*Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Medtner Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Medtner / Schumann / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 8
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 17
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Revueltas / Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 9
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Medtner / Schumann / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 15
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 9
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 20
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls


Takemitsu/Grieg/Schumann

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 6
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 15
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 9
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Falla / Revueltas / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 19
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Horn Concerto #1 or #2? Mendelssohn's Double Piano Concerto in A-flat, E major, or Piano Concerto No.2?

Schumann Strauss Grieg

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 1
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 1
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Grieg / Beethoven / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 15
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 1
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Strauss: Elektra / Strauss: Horn Concerto / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 15
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## pjang23

Grieg StraussH Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 17
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 18
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 10
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12

Takemitsu / Grieg / Medtner


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Revueltas / Grieg / Beethoven

*Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12*
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
*Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24 - 19*
*Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12*
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
*Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12*
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 3
*Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12*


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24


Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Rachmaninov/Strauss/Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 12
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 14
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Strauss: Elektra - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 13

Rachman / Takem / Revuel


----------



## pjang23

StraussE StraussH Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 14
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Strauss: Elektra - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss: Elektra / Strauss: Horn Concerto / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 14
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Strauss: Elektra - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 / Rachmaninoff: The Bells / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 15
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Strauss: Elektra - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Elektra / Falla

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 15
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 2
Strauss: Elektra - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## science

Hi guys, 

Trout has just PMed me, having done a huge amount of work to standardize the lists in the opening posts. We can't edit them now, and I'll mention his work again when we start a new thread (only 87 enshrinements to go...). But his work is too significant to wait until then to mention!


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 17
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 2
Strauss: Elektra - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12

Rachman / Revuelt / Beethoven


----------



## GreenMamba

After science:

Beethoven / Elektra / Rachmaninov

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 16
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 2
Strauss: Elektra - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Elektra / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 17
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 2
Strauss: Elektra - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Rachmaninoff / Schnittke / Dvorak

*Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12*
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
*Rachmaninoff: The Bells - 19*
*Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12*
*Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3*
Strauss: Elektra - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3
Strauss: Elektra - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Beethoven / Schnittke / Revueltas

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 10
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 12
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12

Strauss / Takemtisu / Medtner


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science: 

Falla / Strauss: Horn Concerto / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 12
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Elektra / Strauss: Horn / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 9
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 14
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## pjang23

Medtner StraussE Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 15
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11


----------



## KRoad

Science: Does the list, starting with number one: Bach's Mass in H Moll and culminating in number 800: Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 “The Egyptian” (and beyond), represent the relative popularity of these pieces among TC listeners? What is the criteria of merit, please? Apologies if I am asking an obvious question - it is an very interesting list.


----------



## Mika

I wonder if we have a separate thread about discussion of this project. I do have some questions, but I don't want to spoil this factory . If you allow, here are my questions : Where to stop? Until Bach catalogue is here . List is pretty much random I guess, so for example positions 500 and 700 doesn't make difference. Some listening projects ongoing?


----------



## science

KRoad, I'm urgently short on time just now but I'll respond later today. For now I'll vote and run: 

After pjang23: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Elektra - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11

Strauss Elektra / Horn Concerto / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing / Elektra / Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3
*Strauss: Elektra - 18*
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 2


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra

New board:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after trout:

Revueltas / Schnittke / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 2


----------



## pjang23

KRoad said:


> Science: Does the list, starting with number one: Bach's Mass in H Moll and culminating in number 800: Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian" (and beyond), represent the relative popularity of these pieces among TC listeners? What is the criteria of merit, please? Apologies if I am asking an obvious question - it is an very interesting list.


My POV: Think of it more as a kind of personalized playlist put together by several of our members. Rankings/orderings aren't as important at this point, and the list answers "What should I check out next?".

Debussy RVW Strauss

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 3


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Debussy/Strauss/Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 4
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Revueltas / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 4
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 3
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Schnittke / Debussy / Falla

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 5
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 5


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Dvorak Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 8
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Revueltas / Falla / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 16
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 5


----------



## KRoad

pjang23 said:


> My POV: Think of it more as a kind of personalized playlist put together by several of our members. Rankings/orderings aren't as important at this point, and the list answers "What should I check out next?".
> 
> Debussy RVW Strauss
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
> Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 2
> Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
> Falla: El amor brujo - 9
> Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
> Revueltas: Sensemayá - 13
> Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 4
> Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 10
> Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
> Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 3


pjang23: Thank you for your succinct explanation. Appreciated. The list is well worthy of a print out - which I shall do hencewith...


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams / Revueltas / Dvorak

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 9
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 17
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Falla / Revueltas / Vaughan Williams

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
*Falla: El amor brujo - 11*
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
*Revueltas: Sensemayá - 18*
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
*Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
 803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 11
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Revueltas: Sensemayá - 18
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 6


----------



## science

after PG:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 6

Takemitsu / Falla / Strauss


----------



## pjang23

RVW Medtner Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 10
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 8


----------



## science

KRoad said:


> pjang23: Thank you for your succinct explanation. Appreciated. The list is well worthy of a print out - which I shall do hencewith...


I liked pjang23's answer myself. The main thing I would add is that the list is a personal reflection of the people who've helped to make it: without ArtRock, Alwyn's Lyra Angelica probably still wouldn't be on the list, and so on. Every single work on the list reflects the effort of some participants to get it in there. So it's not super-objective or anything; it's just OUR list of recommendations. A different group of people - or even the same group of people at different times of our lives - would make a different list.

At some point in the unforeseeable future this project will draw to a close. I'm anticipating that we might have a movement for that as we near 1000. But I'd bet a lot of money we can get to 1500 if we try. Anyway, whenever this does finish, we'll do a similar project in the way that is more traditional for this site (a method where people list their top choices, and then those are counted to create a list of candidates, and then people list their top choices from among those candidates; it really confused me before so I stuck with this method, but now that I get it I think that way is probably preferable), and I guess it'll have more participants - but many of the same people who participated in this project. And I bet the results will differ quite a bit! One list won't be more legit than the other, but to compare and contrast them will be interesting.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pj

Strauss, RVW, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 7
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 12
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9


----------



## science

Who started Takemitsu? It's getting 2-3 negative votes per round, and I can't support it by myself. Whoever started it needs to help me, or I'm going to stop wasting my votes, as it's obviously too unpopular to get in right now!

http://www.talkclassical.com/21271-classical-music-project-vi-69.html#post382357

Aecio is the guilty party!

Every other work that was on the board at that time has been enshrined. Haydn's Symphony #22 at 803 was the last of them. We're absolutely wasting our time having this thing hang around 10 points forever. Either we need to abandon it to the no-votes, or fight for it.


----------



## Aecio

Dear Science,

Personally I don't like to re-vote many times for my own works. I do it only when a proposal has got more than 10 votes and no more than 2 or 3 times. This is a kind of personal"gentleman agreement" I try to follow. As passionate as we may be about a particular piece of music it doesn't make any sense to re-vote 5 or 6 times for our own proposals...

Anyway, thanks for your help with Takemitsu !

Aecio


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> Dear Science,
> 
> Personally I don't like to re-vote many times for my own works. I do it only when a proposal has got more than 10 votes and no more than 2 or 3 times. This is a kind of personal"gentleman agreement" I try to follow. As passionate as we may be about a particular piece of music it doesn't make any sense to re-vote 5 or 6 times for our own proposals...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help with Takemitsu !
> 
> Aecio


That's a very reasonable way to play. So we'll agree to let Takemitsu die for now. Maybe later we can resurrect it. Interestingly, I think we had problems like this with both prior Takemitsu selections (though with November Steps I was part of the problem).


----------



## Aecio

I saw also your earlier mail about arriving to 1000 numbers and you can count me in. I think the list is getting more and more interesting since we are all proposing much lesser-known works. It's obvious that I already knew Mozart concertos or Brahms symphonies but things like for exemple the Bomtempo requiem were totally new for me !


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Schnittke / Falla / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams / Villa-Lobos: Chôros / Medtner

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 4
Falla: El amor brujo - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Dvorak Strauss

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 8
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Debussy / VW

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 13
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 9
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Falla/Debussy/Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 15
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 10
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

aecio

VL, Beethoven, Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 15
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 3


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Villa-Lobos / Falla / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 16
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 10
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Medtner / Strauss / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 5
Falla: El amor brujo - 16
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 8
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Falla: El amor brujo - 18
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5

Falla / Dvorak / Takemitsu


----------



## PaulieGatto

After science:

Falla / Medtner / Vaughan-Williams

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
*Falla: El amor brujo - 20*
*Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13*
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Debussy Strauss

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Poulenc/Strauss/Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 2
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Poulenc / Medtner / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 7
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams / Villa-Lobos / Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 7
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Medtner / Dvorak / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 6
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 6
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1 
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 6

Stock Stimmung / Stock Helicopter / Takemitsu


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Schnittke / Poulenc / VW

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1 
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 5
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 6


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Vaughan Williams / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 9
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1 
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8

science, should the Helicopter Quartet be grouped with the rest of _Licht_ or is it just considered a "stand-alone" piece?


----------



## science

Trout, 

Doesn't matter to me. I didn't realize it was part of Licht. I've only heard it, not the rest of Licht.


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Medtner Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
*Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza - 19*
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 8
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Strauss / Schnittke / Vaughan Williams

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 9
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 4
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shchedrin: Carmen Suite / Stockhausen S / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 9
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 3
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Debussy/VW/Stockhausen

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 9
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 9
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Schnittke / Beethoven / Shchedrin

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 1
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 8

Helicopter / Carmen / VW


----------



## Trout

After science:

Villa-Lobos / Vaughan Williams / Helicopter

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 14
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Dvorak Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 16
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Strauss / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
*Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11*
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
*Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11*
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 3
*Strauss: Horn Concerto #2 - 18*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
*Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11*
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 2
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 3
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shchedrin / Stockhausen S / Takemitsu

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 11
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 4
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 11
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Stimmung / VW

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 13
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 4
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Vaughan Williams / Villa-Lobos / Schnittke

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 4
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 2
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Stock helicopter / Schedrin / Takemitsu


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Schnittke / Poulenc / Dvorak

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Takemitsu: November Steps, Stockhausen Licht, Dvorak

Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 10
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: November Steps - 2
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Trout

Toddlertoddy said:


> Takemitsu: November Steps


This actually was one of the early entries of the project (#183).


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Trout said:


> This actually was one of the early entries of the project (#183).


Wow, I somehow missed that while Ctrl + F ing...

I'll change it to Beethoven
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## pjang23

Question: Is "Bach: Toccatas and Fugues" referring to his Toccatas and Fugues for organ, or for harpsichord (BWV910-916)? If the latter, then change my vote to Dvorak.

Faure Bach Licht

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Aecio

Faure/VW/Stock L

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 5
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 1
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 6
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 14
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 6
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Stock Helicopter / Schedrin / Takemitsu (thus expires a worthy candidate!)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Science:

Schnittke / Poulenc / VW

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 16
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 6
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Vaughan Williams / Bach / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 16
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 6
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 5
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schnittke / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 16
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 8
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 6
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmbls

Beethoven / Debussy / Schedrin

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 16
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 7
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 6
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> Question: Is "Bach: Toccatas and Fugues" referring to his Toccatas and Fugues for organ, or for harpsichord (BWV910-916)? If the latter, then change my vote to Dvorak.


I am pretty sure that they are referring to just his compositions for organ. I think this and his "Fantasias and Fugues" should be clarified as being for organ in the main list. Thanks for catching this.


----------



## pjang23

Faure Bach RVW

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 16
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 7
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 6
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schnittke / Poulenc / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 7
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 6
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 7
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 8
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Stimmung / Helicopter / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Villa-Lobos / Poulenc

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 7
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 3
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 8
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12

I think science meant to subtract from Beethoven, so the above should be the correct board.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shchedrin / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Stockhausen: H

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 9
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## pjang23

Faure Bach Licht

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 9
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

VW/Debussy/Stockhausen H

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 18
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 9
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 17
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Schnittke / Beethoven / VW

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 20
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 9
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 9
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 16
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvorak: Symphony #6 - 6
Faure: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 20
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 10
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12

Stockhausen / Shchedrin / VW


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bach / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 20
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 10
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 11
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 16
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shchedrin / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 20
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 16
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## pjang23

Faure Dvorak RVW

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 7
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 20
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schnittke / Villa-Lobos / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
*Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" - 22*
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15*
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 17
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12

RVW / Faure / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Bach / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing - 19*
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing

New board:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 7
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Beethoven / Poulenc / Shchederin

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 11
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Shchedrin / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 13
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Shchedrin / Stockhausen / Beethoven (having voted against Beethoven twice in a row, I promise to support it later!)


----------



## pjang23

Bach Faure Stockhausen

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Poulenc / Stockhausen / Fauré

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord BWV 910-916 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 10
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Villa-Lobos / Stockhausen

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 10
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 13
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Poulenc/Debussy/Stockhausen

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 12
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 15
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Stimmung / Helicopter / Villa-Lobos


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Shchedrin / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 17
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Bach / Stimmung

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 17
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 14
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique / Stockhausen: Stimmung / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 17
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pg

Beethoven, Villa-Lobos, Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 17
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Shchedrin / Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass / Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 11
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 1
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 19
Stockhausen: Helicopter Quartet / Licht - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## pjang23

Faure Shchedrin Licht

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 13
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 1
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Fauré/Bach/Villalobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 1
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Tournemire / Gounod / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## science

After PG:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
*Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15*
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
*Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15*
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
*Shchedrin: Carmen Suite - 22
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15*
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11

Shchedrin / Beethoven / Debussy


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite

New board:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Villa-Lobos / Bach / Poulenc

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 15
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stockhausen / Gounod / Poulenc

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 10
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 17
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen / Poulenc / Faure

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 15
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 6
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 19
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Debussy Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 19
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Verdi: Don Carlos / Puccini: Il Trittico / Faure

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 13
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 19
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stockhausen / Poulenc / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
*Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14*
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 13
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
*Stockhausen: Stimmung - 21*
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung



Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 14
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 13
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 16
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13

Beethoven / Fauré / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Gounod / Verdi / Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 16
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Debussy Poulenc

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 16
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Fauré/Gounod/Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 16
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 16
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Beethoven / Poulenc / Faure

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 18
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 15
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Gounod / Villa-Lobos / Fauré

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 18
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Puccini / Villa-Lobos / Gounod

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 18
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 2
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gounod / Verdi / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 18
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 8
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 20
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 3
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13

Beethoven / Dvorak / Villa-Lobos


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Dvorak/Debussy/Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 20
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Poulenc / Beethoven / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
* Beethoven: Symphony #2 - 21*
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
*Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14*
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
*Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 14*
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Verdi / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gounod / Verdi / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 15


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Poulenc / Dvorak / Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 16
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba

Poulenc / Tournemire / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 18
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 15


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 19
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14

Purcell / Poulenc / V-L


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Schumann/Purcell/Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 19
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
*Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14*
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
*Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano - 21*
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 4
*Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14*

Poulenc / Purcell / Bach


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano

New board: 

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Villa-Lobos / Puccini / Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 4
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gounod / Verdi / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 14
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 16


----------



## pjang23

Faure Bach Villa-Lobos

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 16
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 5
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Verdi / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 16
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Villa-Lobos / Puccini / Gounod

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 16
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 3
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Faure/Villalobos/Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 10
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 18
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 12
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 20


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Faure Gounod

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 19
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Tournemire / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 19
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 3
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 22


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 2
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 18
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 11
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 3
Verdi: Don Carlos - 6
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 22

Elgar / Purcell / Fauré


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Gounod / Verdi / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 2
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 18
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 7
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 22


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bach/ Debussy / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 2
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 18
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 1
Verdi: Don Carlos - 7
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Verdi / Villa-Lobos / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 2
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 18
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 1
Verdi: Don Carlos - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 23


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 19
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 1
Verdi: Don Carlos - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 23

Elgar / Faure / Debussy


----------



## pjang23

Villa-Lobos Faure Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 20
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 13
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Tournemire: L'Orgue mystique - 1
Verdi: Don Carlos - 9
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Gounod / Verdi / Tournemire

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 20
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 15
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 10
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Purcell / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
*Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 20*
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 15
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 5
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 10
*Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 27*


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 20
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 15
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 5
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 10


----------



## Hayze

After PaulieGatto:

Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 / Bach / Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 20
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 15
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 10


----------



## Trout

After Hayze:

Verdi / Faure / Gounod

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
*Fauré: La Bonne Chanson - 21*
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 12


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson

New board:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 4
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 12


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 14
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 2
Verdi: Don Carlos - 12

Purcell / Elgar / Debussy


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Scriabin / Gounod / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 15
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 12


----------



## pjang23

Gounod Dvorak Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 17
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String quartets op.41 - 2
Scriabin - Etudes, op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang:

Glass: Einstein on the Beach / Debussy / Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2
Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 17
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Gounod / Einstein / Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
*Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12*
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
*Gounod: St. Cecelia Mass - 19*
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Verdi / Puccini / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Puccini: Il Trittico - 2
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 4
Verdi: Don Carlos - 13


----------



## Hayze

After Trout:

Bach / Scriabin / Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 13


----------



## science

after Hayze: 

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15

Verdi / Purcell / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Debussy Bach

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 2
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 13
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Debussy/Purcell/Glass

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 2
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Glass / Debussy / Elgar

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 2
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 16
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Moeran: Symphony in G minor / Verdi / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 2
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 16
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 2
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 16


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 16
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 2
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 16

Brahms / Elgar / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schumann Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 18
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 2
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Scriabin / Debussy / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 20
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 2
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 7
Verdi: Don Carlos - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Moeran / Verdi / Scriabin

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 20
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Glass / Debussy / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
*Debussy: Fêtes Galantes - 21*
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
*Verdi: Don Carlos - 14*

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 1
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
Verdi: Don Carlos - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Verdi Glass

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
Verdi: Don Carlos - 15


----------



## Ramako

Haydn/Verdi/Glass

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 4
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
_Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2_
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
Verdi: Don Carlos - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Brahms / Verdi / Glass

*Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10*
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
*Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10*
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6
*Verdi: Don Carlos - 17*


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos 

New Board:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 10
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5

Purcell / Elgar / Scriabin


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Purcell / Glass / Brahms

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 5
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Puccini: Il Trittico - 1
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Saint-Saens/Brahms/Puccini

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Glass / Dvorak / Elgar

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## Hayze

After GreenMamba:

Bach / Elgar / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 4
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hayze:

Moeran / Bach / Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 2
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 6
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 11
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Purcell / Haydn / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 3
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 6
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schumann Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 3
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 6
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bach / Moeran / Dvorak

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 3
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 7
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 3
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 14
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5

Purcell / Moeran / Bach


----------



## Ramako

After Science

Haydn/Bach/Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Haydn/Purcell/Moeran

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 7
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 14
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Scriabin / Glass / Brahms

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 5
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 7
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 14
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Glass / Scriabin / Purcell

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 5
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 7
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Hayze

After berghansson:

Bach / Brahms / Haydn

Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 19
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6 
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 7
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hayze:

Moeran / Bach / Haydn

*Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 - 20*
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6 
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos 
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916

New Board:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6 
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6 
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8

Purcell / S-S / Glass


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science

Elgar, Glass, Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6 
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 5
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy

Haydn / Purcell / Elgar

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
*Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9*
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
*Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9*
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
*Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9*
*Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song - 16*
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 2
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Schumann Moeran

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Dvorak/Brahms/Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 7
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Mika

Hurry my children, Amazon game is getting closer 
http://www.amazon.com/forum/classic...orum=Fx2O5YQ79OVJBUQ&cdThread=Tx2YV68Q48T19A4


----------



## Lisztian

Their list is dreadful compared to this one.


----------



## pjang23

edit: Voted too soon


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 7
Dvořák: Symphony #6 - 15
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8

Dvorak / SS / Glass


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6

New board: 

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Moeran / Schumannn / Scriabin

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 10
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Glass / Scriabin / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 10
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Glass / Scriabin / Moeran

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 11
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Copland/Haydn/Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Copland: Symphony #3 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 11
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 9


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Copland / Glass / Scriabin

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 6
Copland: Symphony #3 - 4
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 3
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Brahms Haydn

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 7
Copland: Symphony #3 - 4
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 8


----------



## Hayze

After pjang23:

Scriabin / Brahms / Haydn

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 4
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 9
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Hayze:

Copland / Moeran / Saint-Saens

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 10
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Moeran / Glass / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 12
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Haydn/Moeran/Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 13
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 9

Elgar / Saint-Saens / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Moeran / Schumann / Haydn

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Scriabin / Elgar

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 8
Copland: Symphony #3 - 6
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Copland / Elgar

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 10
Copland: Symphony #3 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 5
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Hayze

After mmsbls:

Scriabin / Saint-Saens / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 10
Copland: Symphony #3 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 4
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Brahms Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 11
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang:

Glass / S-S / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 10
Copland: Symphony #3 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 15
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Glass / Moeran / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 9
Copland: Symphony #3 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 7
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 15
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 9
Copland: Symphony #3 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 15
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11

Copland / Elgar / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Moeran / Schumann / Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 9
Copland: Symphony #3 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 14
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 18
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Copland / Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 18
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Schumann Scriabin

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 9
Copland: Symphony #3 - 9
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 14
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 18
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 -8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## science

pjang23 skipped mmsbls, so: 

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 10
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 18
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 2
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Copland/Schubert/Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 18
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Moeran / Schumann / Haydn

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
*Moeran: Symphony in G minor - 20*
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor

New board: 

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Glass / Haydn / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 11
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 15
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Copland / Glass

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 13
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 14
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Glass / Scriabin / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 13
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 16
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After berghansson

Glass / Elgar / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 12
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G - 3
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## Hayze

After GreenMamba

Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 / Schubert 18 / Haydn

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 12
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## science

after Hayze:

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 12
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11

Schubert 16 / Saint-Saens / Copland


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Schubert 18 / Saint-Saens

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 12
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Copland / Elgar

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 14
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls


Brahms / Haydn /Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 16
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 11


----------



## Hayze

After Aecio

Scriabin / Schubert 16 / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 16
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert18 Copland

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 18
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 18
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13


----------



## science

Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 20
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 17
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13

Brahms / Elgar / Glass


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bartok: String Quartet #6 / Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 / Haydn

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 20
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 17
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Copland / Elgar

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 22
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 17
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 1


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Shost. / Brahms / Scriabin

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 23
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 17
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 6
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## Ramako

After GreenMamba

Haydn/Brahms/Copland

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
*Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor - 24*
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
*Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako

Glass / Scriabin / Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 19
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## Ramako

Arg, too complicated  I will let someone else deal with this situation!


----------



## pjang23

Schubert16 Schumann Scriabin

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
*Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 19*
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach

New board:

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## Hayze

After pjang23

Scriabin / Schubert 16 / Haydn

Bartok: String Quartet #6 - 2
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Hayze:

Schumann / Bartok / Saint-Saens

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 3
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 3
Copland: Symphony #3 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3

Scriabin / Elgar / Copland


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Khachaturian: Spartacus / Copland / Elgar

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 3
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 4
Copland: Symphony #3 - 12
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Schumann Copland

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 4
Copland: Symphony #3 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
*Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8 - 18*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8

New board:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 4
Copland: Symphony #3 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 7
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Haydn/Elgar/Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 4
Copland: Symphony #3 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Bartók / Saint-Saëns / Schubert 18

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 6
Copland: Symphony #3 - 11
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 6
Copland: Symphony #3 - 13
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5

Copland / Schubert 18 / Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Copland / Bartok / Elgar

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 7
*Copland: Symphony #3 - 15*
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3

New board:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances / Shostakovich

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 7
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Brahms/Bartok/Schubert

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After Aecio:

Elgar/Shostakovich/Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## Hayze

After Conor71:

Schubert 16 / Brahms / Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 5


----------



## GreenMamba

After Hayze

Shostakovitch / Haydn / Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert16 Schumann Elgar

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Schumann / Haydn

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 8
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Saint-Saens / Haydn / Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 6


----------



## science

after PG:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 6

Elgar / Schubert 18 / Schubert 16


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Elgar/Shostakovich/Brahms

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn/Schubert 18/Bartok

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 7
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 4
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Conor71:

Saint-Saens/Bartok/Schubert

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 4
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## science

Ramako voted after the wrong guy, and then his vote got skipped, so I think this fixes the board: 

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 8
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bartok / Shostakovich / Saint-Saens

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 6
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 4
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Elgar

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 5
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Elgar/Shostakovich/Schubert 16

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 2
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 5
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Elgar: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 5
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9

Elgar / Brahms / S-S


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Elgar Haydn

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
*Elgar: Violin Concerto - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 5
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 5
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bartok / Respighi / Haydn

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 12
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 9
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 8
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 6
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Haydn / Schubert 16

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 12
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 10
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 6
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 12
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 12
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 7
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 8


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Shostakovich / Bartok / Khachaturian

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 13
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 7
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## Trout

Looking back at some of the earlier entries of the project, I think we had a tendency to "overgroup" some of the works, mainly Prokofiev's War Sonatas, Weber's Clarinet Concertos, Brahms's Late Piano Pieces, Mozart's Horn Concertos, and Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets (also possibly some of Chopin's and Bach's entries), which has created some inconsistencies in the project. I would like to know some other people's opinions on this; however I feel that this should be remedied possibly by substituting each group with one of its respective works or just listing the pieces separately in the alphabetical list.


----------



## Aecio

After Greenmamba

Respighi/Bartok/Schumann

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 14
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 10
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 5
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn/Schubert18/Shostakovich

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 14
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 16
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9

Bartok / Brahms / Haydn


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Looking back at some of the earlier entries of the project, I think we had a tendency to "overgroup" some of the works, mainly Prokofiev's War Sonatas, Weber's Clarinet Concertos, Brahms's Late Piano Pieces, Mozart's Horn Concertos, and Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets (also possibly some of Chopin's and Bach's entries), which has created some inconsistencies in the project. I would like to know some other people's opinions on this; however I feel that this should be remedied possibly by substituting each group with one of its respective works or just listing the pieces separately in the alphabetical list.


The question I would ask is, which way is more helpful to us as we further explore music?

So I would definitely support listing the pieces separately in the alphabetical list. It's a great idea.

But I've gone the opposite direction in my thoughts on grouping. Two years ago I was a strong supporter of dividing them up, but now I prefer a little more grouping. I wouldn't have done Brahms' late piano pieces as a group but I certainly see the reason in it. I've been a little uncomfortable with our decisions on Bach's works, but I really can't complain because I'm not familiar enough with the music to judge. Each of the specific cases you mention are like that for me - I either don't know or can see the argument either way, and consequently I don't care much in most cases. As for Chopin's works, in at least some cases I can't imagine them having gotten the a spot resembling their popularity without grouping, so I support their grouping. I feel that about Bach's organ music as well, and Scarlatti, but I really can't decide how to work it out.

I think perhaps one way around the problem is to create a "short works all genres" project - nothing over, say, 15 minutes. But I don't propose doing this any time soon. I think the board cannot sustain strong interest in multiple projects for a long period of time.

I think the only group I really wish we'd separated is Monteverdi's Madrigals. I wish we had done them by book.

Another thing to think about: when we finish this (at 1000? at 1500? ...) I think several of us hope to re-do the project in the traditional (for TC) voting style, so our experience with this project might lead us to make... well, at least, more carefully considered decisions about this!


----------



## science

worth saying twice?


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bartok / Shostakovich / Saint-Saens

*Bartók: String Quartet #6 - 18*
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6

New board:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## Trout

science said:


> The question I would ask is, which way is more helpful to us as we further explore music?
> 
> So I would definitely support listing the pieces separately in the alphabetical list. It's a great idea.
> 
> But I've gone the opposite direction in my thoughts on grouping. Two years ago I was a strong supporter of dividing them up, but now I prefer a little more grouping. I wouldn't have done Brahms' late piano pieces as a group but I certainly see the reason in it. I've been a little uncomfortable with our decisions on Bach's works, but I really can't complain because I'm not familiar enough with the music to judge. Each of the specific cases you mention are like that for me - I either don't know or can see the argument either way, and consequently I don't care much in most cases. As for Chopin's works, in at least some cases I can't imagine them having gotten the a spot resembling their popularity without grouping, so I support their grouping. I feel that about Bach's organ music as well, and Scarlatti, but I really can't decide how to work it out.


That's fair enough. Scarlatti's Essercizi seem fine to me since that is the title and group the first 30 sonatas were published under. Perhaps it would be best to examine each case individually.

Here are the groups that I strongly feel should be separated:
- Mozart: Horn Concertos
- Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
- Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos

Here are the groups that I feel only somewhat strongly about separating as they are more debatable:
- Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9 "Razumovsky", op. 59
- Brahms: Late Piano Pieces, opp. 116-119
- Brahms: String Quartets, op. 51

Here are the groups that I am more indifferent about:
- Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
- Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
- Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
- Chopin: Ballades 
- Chopin: Etudes
- Chopin: Mazurkas
- Chopin: Nocturnes 
- Chopin: Polonaises
- Gesualdo: Madrigals
- Monteverdi: Madrigals

For the Beethoven and Brahms string quartets, I mainly hesitate breaking them apart as we have grouped Haydn's quartets by opus and we decided to not break them apart. If we were to do the same here, then maybe Haydn will be in the same boat. However, we have split Beethoven's opuses in the past (e.g. 27/2, 31/2, 70/1) so, for me, it only makes sense to continue this trend. Similarly, we have normally kept Brahms's works lumped together by opus (e.g. his quartets and clarinet sonatas) so it would be logical to split apart the Late Piano Pieces as it is his only entry to contain more than 1 opus (4 to be precise). I think the main reason the Brahms Late Piano Pieces are a group is that they are often recorded as a set; however I fail to see how each of the pieces relate when I listen to them.


----------



## pjang23

If we separate, I guess we should vote on which work of the set each entry should be replaced by (I would pick Prokofiev Sonata 7 and Weber Concerto #1). I grouped the Brahms late piano pieces together since they are typically grouped together as a set. You might want to consider Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words for similar reasons. I think the only issue is that a lot of the works that are parts of these groups would fall very far down the list when they might have been voted in much earlier had we started like that to begin with.

Schubert16 Schumann Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 10
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

Yea my problem with separating them and voting for what should take their place would leave other pieces down the list as pjang23 said. Admittedly I think some pieces certainly don't need to be together (the madrigals, Weber's clarinet concerti, and some others) but not sure if I'd make the listing that much different, since people did vote for all the works contained in the grouping for the position they're in.

after pjang23

Khachaturian / Shostakovich / Schumann

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 12
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> I think the only issue is that a lot of the works that are parts of these groups would fall very far down the list when they might have been voted in much earlier had we started like that to begin with.





PaulieGatto said:


> Yea my problem with separating them and voting for what should take their place would leave other pieces down the list as pjang23 said.


I think that, at this point in the project, the ranking of the pieces is not that important anymore; however I did offer an alternative: to just separate the groups on the alphabetical list only. The only problems that I can see with this, however, are that the counts of the two lists will be off and this may pose an inconvenience for searching for the rank of some pieces on the alphabetical list. I think right now we should decide on what groups should be separated and we can work from there (see my previous post for my opinion).


----------



## Hayze

After PaulieGatto

Schubert 16 / Brahms / Respighi

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 12
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 8
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Ramako

After Hayze

Schubert/Haydn/Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 11
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 8
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Hayze

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 14
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 9
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

I generally agree with Trout on these works to separate:

- Mozart: Horn Concertos
- Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
- Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos
- Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9 "Razumovsky", op. 59
- Brahms: Late Piano Pieces, opp. 116-119
- Brahms: String Quartets, op. 51

I feel almost as strongly about the last three as the first three. I also think science is right to separate Monteverdi Madrigals by book.

I would be happy to vote on the "top" work of those sets and replace the set with that one work, but I would not object to other suggestions (such as listing alphabetically). If we choose one work from the set, it's likely that one of the other works would have been nominated earlier, but since we're not really concerned with order her, I think that's OK.


----------



## science

I can't favor retroactively splitting the works unless we come up with a good system. For instance, let's say we change Monteverdi's Madrigals to just Book 8. Had that been done months ago, I might've pushed Book 5 by now. The case with the Razumovsky Quartets is strongest. There's no way we'd have only enshrined one of them until now. How are we going to deal with these things justly?


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> If we choose one work from the set, it's likely that one of the other works would have been nominated earlier, but since we're not really concerned with order her, I think that's OK.


I, at least, am still concerned with the order!

I know that a few participants have recently said they're not, and they have every right to participate as they choose - their participation means more to me than their agreement with me on all points would - but I still value knowing which works we recommend more highly than others.

It doesn't mean much to me if a work is five or ten spots away from another work, but if it is a hundred and fifty points higher, I take that to be significant.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Respighi / Schubert 16

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 14
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 10
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> I, at least, am still concerned with the order!
> 
> I know that a few participants have recently said they're not, and they have every right to participate as they choose - their participation means more to me than their agreement with me on all points would - but I still value knowing which works we recommend more highly than others.


That's certainly reasonable. It seems that we have 4 possibilities:

1) Simply break out the sets and list the individual works by alphabetical order. That at least shows all the works. This solution does not address the fact that individual works in a set are generally not considered equally important/enjoyable/significant/etc.

2) Vote on one work from a set and replace the set with that individual work. This solution would allow other works to make the list on their own merit. As several have pointed out, this solution is problematic in that the other works from the set may well have been nominated much earlier, and therefore, have an artificially low ranking.

3) Keep the sets together and make no changes.

4) Find a way to break up the sets by finding the "proper" order for individual works of the sets. I cannot think of a way to proceed with this solution without starting over (from the first set) or using some ad hoc method that has serious problems. Let's suppose we decided by vote that Monteverdi's Madrigals Book 8 should take the place of the set. We might then decide that Book 7 ought to be on the present list. How would we determine the proper rank? I can imagine various methods, but all would treat his madrigals differently than all other works.

Overall, I guess I would suggest #3 or #1, but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I, at least, am still concerned with the order!
> 
> I know that a few participants have recently said they're not, and they have every right to participate as they choose - their participation means more to me than their agreement with me on all points would - but I still value knowing which works we recommend more highly than others.
> 
> It doesn't mean much to me if a work is five or ten spots away from another work, but if it is a hundred and fifty points higher, I take that to be significant.


Then would everyone prefer to just separate the chosen groups individually on the alphabetical list? If so, I think we should decide which pieces of each group should be chosen. Like I previously stated, there are some drawbacks to this; however I cannot really think of any other fair alternative.



mmsbls said:


> That's certainly reasonable. It seems that we have 4 possibilities:
> 
> 1) Simply break out the sets and list the individual works by alphabetical order. That at least shows all the works. This solution does not address the fact that individual works in a set are generally not considered equally important/enjoyable/significant/etc.
> 
> 2) Vote on one work from a set and replace the set with that individual work. This solution would allow other works to make the list on their own merit. As several have pointed out, this solution is problematic in that the other works from the set may well have been nominated much earlier, and therefore, have an artificially low ranking.
> 
> 3) Keep the sets together and make no changes.
> 
> 4) Find a way to break up the sets by finding the "proper" order for individual works of the sets. I cannot think of a way to proceed with this solution without starting over (from the first set) or using some ad hoc method that has serious problems. Let's suppose we decided by vote that Monteverdi's Madrigals Book 8 should take the place of the set. We might then decide that Book 7 ought to be on the present list. How would we determine the proper rank? I can imagine various methods, but all would treat his madrigals differently than all other works.
> 
> Overall, I guess I would suggest #3 or #1, but I'm open to other suggestions.


I think 1 would be the most popular choice, but maybe we could find a feasible method for 4.


----------



## science

The reason I am less concerned to break up sets than I used to be is that I've learned to use Arkivmusic's search feature. I don't think it's very reliable to compare how many recordings a Chopin nocturne has to how many a Fauré or Field nocturne has, but within the realm of Field's Nocturnes, I think it does mean something if one of them has 15 recordings and another one only has 5. 

Before I figured that out, I was very concerned with questions like, which of Mozart's Horn Concertos is most popular? 

Anyway, I just can't imagine a very good way of retroactively splitting the groups and repositioning them in the list. I would suggest breaking them and voting on them separately, and then listing the results. For instance, if we break the Brandenburg Concertos, and then vote on them, we still list them as #64, with something like: 

64.A: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5
64.B: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #2
64.C: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #3
64.D: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #1
64.E: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
64.F: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #6

When we do the regular voting project, we can break the works up from the beginning.


----------



## Hayze

mmsbls said:


> That's certainly reasonable. It seems that we have 4 possibilities:
> 
> 1) Simply break out the sets and list the individual works by alphabetical order. That at least shows all the works. This solution does not address the fact that individual works in a set are generally not considered equally important/enjoyable/significant/etc.
> 
> 2) Vote on one work from a set and replace the set with that individual work. This solution would allow other works to make the list on their own merit. As several have pointed out, this solution is problematic in that the other works from the set may well have been nominated much earlier, and therefore, have an artificially low ranking.
> 
> 3) Keep the sets together and make no changes.
> 
> 4) Find a way to break up the sets by finding the "proper" order for individual works of the sets. I cannot think of a way to proceed with this solution without starting over (from the first set) or using some ad hoc method that has serious problems. Let's suppose we decided by vote that Monteverdi's Madrigals Book 8 should take the place of the set. We might then decide that Book 7 ought to be on the present list. How would we determine the proper rank? I can imagine various methods, but all would treat his madrigals differently than all other works.
> 
> Overall, I guess I would suggest #3 or #1, but I'm open to other suggestions.


Option 4 - How about this: Decide, by voting, on a representing work, the one that would get the original ranking, and the other works of the group would be introduced to voting along with the current board. If another work from the set immediately gets chosen, it gets the spot right after the original. If, for example, a piece from the current board gets chosen before another work from that set, then the work from the set would go down X spots from the original place. If 3 pieces are chosen before that work, then it goes down 3X, etc. (X being maybe 10? Or maybe lowest current rank / original rank * 10).

After Trout

(both mmsbls and Ramako voted after me, so I fixed the board)

Schubert 16 / SS / Haydn

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 10
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Hayze:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 11
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9


----------



## science

Hayze, that is a clever idea. I wouldn't want to be the one doing the math, but it is interesting. 

After mmsbls: 

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 11
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 9

Schubert 16 / Brahms / Khachaturian


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Shostakovich/Schubert 16/Schumann

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 11
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Hayze

Found a little mistake in the list: Mendelssohn Symphony #3 is in A minor, not in A, of course.


----------



## Ramako

After Conor71

Haydn/Schubert/Kachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 14
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 11
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Shostakovich / Respighi / Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 12
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 20*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Saint-Saens/Respighi/Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 12
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845

New board:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 12
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako including Trout vote

Saint-Saens/Respighi/Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 12
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 13
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D845 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13


----------



## Trout

Since Schubert's 16th piano sonata was enshrined, this is actual board:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 12
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 13
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13



Hayze said:


> Option 4 - How about this: Decide, by voting, on a representing work, the one that would get the original ranking, and the other works of the group would be introduced to voting along with the current board. If another work from the set immediately gets chosen, it gets the spot right after the original. If, for example, a piece from the current board gets chosen before another work from that set, then the work from the set would go down X spots from the original place. If 3 pieces are chosen before that work, then it goes down 3X, etc. (X being maybe 10? Or maybe lowest current rank / original rank * 10).


I think this is an interesting idea; however the results of course would not be genuine. If we are not very concerned with the authenticity of the ranking, then I suppose this could work.

So, at this point, I am assuming that it is decided to split up the groups. What groups of pieces do others have in mind?


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Saint-Saens / Khachaturian / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 13
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, Sz. 1999 should be Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119. I guess another question is how we choose X. And will we do retroactive corrections one set at a time?

Schumann Schubert Respighi

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 12
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12


----------



## science

Personally, I'm in favor of leaving it the way it is, but if the consensus is for breaking them up, I will of course consent.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 12
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12

SS / Brahms / Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Respighi / Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 13
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 13
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 14
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Trout

Ok, so I think we should first finalize the sets we should split. Please tell me if there are any objections to the following sets:

- Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9 "Razumovsky", op. 59
- Brahms: Late Piano Pieces, opp. 116-119
- Brahms: String Quartets, op. 51
- Monteverdi: Madrigals
- Mozart: Horn Concertos
- Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
- Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos

In addition to these, I am still debating on what to do with Chopin's works. On one hand, each of his sets (his Nocturnes, Etudes, Mazurkas, Polonaises, and Ballades) contains opuses of fairly equal quality except for possibly the ballades. However, we did decide to split the etudes of other composers, such as Alkan and Scriabin, by their opus instead of lumping them all together so maybe the same should be done with Chopin's works. I realize that science is quite adamantly against this, but I would still like to know what others' opinions are.

Also, if we agree to split Monteverdi's Madrigals, I think it would only be logical if the same were done to Gesualdo's.


----------



## Hayze

I agree with the list. As for Chopin - I think the works should be split by opus number. Also, I just found out Chopin's Scherzos aren't even on the list - this should be dealt with soon enough.


----------



## pjang23

I think what science suggested earlier sounds like a good compromise for things like Chopin's Nocturnes or Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words. For the sets we would prefer keeping together, we could do a ranking within each set rather than retroactively change their positions. And perhaps for sets that we want to separate (like Mozart's Horn Concerti) we could change positions with some other method (for the Weber Concerti, I wouldn't mind changing it to just #1).



science said:


> Anyway, I just can't imagine a very good way of retroactively splitting the groups and repositioning them in the list. I would suggest breaking them and voting on them separately, and then listing the results. For instance, if we break the Brandenburg Concertos, and then vote on them, we still list them as #64, with something like:
> 
> 64.A: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5
> 64.B: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #2
> 64.C: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #3
> 64.D: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #1
> 64.E: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
> 64.F: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #6


Schumann Schubert Saint-Saens

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 14
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Aecio

OK for splitting the Razumovsky, both sets of Brahms and the Prokofiev sonatas. For Chopin I prefer to keep them together.

Ibert/Respighi/Schubert

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 15
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Lisztian

Hayze said:


> I agree with the list. As for Chopin - I think the works should be split by opus number. Also, I just found out Chopin's Scherzos aren't even on the list - this should be dealt with soon enough.


Nor his Barcarole, Polonaise-Fantasy, F Minor Fantaisie, etc.


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 15
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11

SS/ Respighi / Schumann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Saint-Saens / Khachaturian / Schumann

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 16
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Haydn

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 11
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 16
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Haydn/Saint-Saens/Schumann

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 16
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13


----------



## Trout

Since we are kind of split on what to do with Chopin, I think we should just leave his works as they are. As for the others, instead of voting for each set, I think the original nominator should express his or her preference as to which work from the set should take the set's place. After looking through the past threads, this is what I have found:

- Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9 "Razumovsky", op. 59 (*Trout*)
- Brahms: Late Piano Pieces, opp. 116-119 (*pjang23*)
- Brahms: String Quartets, op. 51 (*Webernite*)
- Monteverdi: Madrigals (*tdc*)
- Mozart: Horn Concertos (*science*)
- Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) (*Air*)
- Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos (*pjang23*)

I realize that Webernite, tdc, and Air are no longer regular contributors to the project; however both tdc and Air have each expressed his preference for a particular work during the thread, Monteverdi's Book 8 Madrigals and Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 6 respectively. From the Razumovsky quartets, my preference would be the String Quartet No. 7 and pjang stated that he preferred Weber's 1st clarinet concerto; however science and pjang have not stated his preferred work from Mozart's Horn Concertos and Brahms's Late Piano Pieces respectively. We can proceed once this is taken care of.


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 18
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 17
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12


----------



## pjang23

For the Brahms Late Piano Pieces, it should definitely be Op.118. If we split the Op.51 quartets, should we also split the clarinet sonatas?

Schumann Schubert Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 17
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 17
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> For the Brahms Late Piano Pieces, it should definitely be Op.118. If we split the Op.51 quartets, should we also split the clarinet sonatas?


Yes, I think that only seems logical. Thank you for noticing that.

@Aecio, even though I have a feeling that both sonatas will be soon chosen, which of the two do you prefer?


----------



## science

Ok then, let's go with horn concerto #3.


----------



## science

What is the plan to deal the fact that there is absolutely no way Monteverdi's Book 5 or Beethoven's other two Razumovsky quartets would've fallen this far? If we just decide that they were essentially disqualified for hundreds of rounds, we're simply destroying the entire project. Something reasonable must be done, or that's it for me. We're just retroactively screwing up what had been a decent project.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> What is the plan to deal the fact that there is absolutely no way Monteverdi's Book 5 or Beethoven's other two Razumovsky quartets would've fallen this far? If we just decide that they were essentially disqualified for hundreds of rounds, we're simply destroying the entire project. Something reasonable must be done, or that's it for me. We're just retroactively screwing up what had been a decent project.


I think the best solution is what you suggested earlier:



science said:


> Anyway, I just can't imagine a very good way of retroactively splitting the groups and repositioning them in the list. I would suggest breaking them and voting on them separately, and then listing the results. For instance, if we break the Brandenburg Concertos, and then vote on them, we still list them as #64, with something like:
> 
> 64.A: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5
> 64.B: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #2
> 64.C: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #3
> 64.D: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #1
> 64.E: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
> 64.F: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #6


Breaking up the sets and listing the individual works seems like a good idea, but trying to find the proper order for the individual works seems like an impossible task.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> I think the best solution is what you suggested earlier:
> 
> Breaking up the sets and listing the individual works seems like a good idea, but trying to find the proper order for the individual works seems like an impossible task.


If that's all we have in mind, I can support the process. But if we retroactively un-enshrine works I can't support automatically moving them this far down in the project.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Khachaturian

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 16
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 17
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14



science said:


> What is the plan to deal the fact that there is absolutely no way Monteverdi's Book 5 or Beethoven's other two Razumovsky quartets would've fallen this far? If we just decide that they were essentially disqualified for hundreds of rounds, we're simply destroying the entire project. Something reasonable must be done, or that's it for me. We're just retroactively screwing up what had been a decent project.


I think you are just jumping to conclusions. The plan I have is quite similar to your own and will not severely alter any of the rankings. Just please be patient.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I think you are just jumping to conclusions. The plan I have is quite similar to your own and will not severely alter any of the rankings. Just please be patient.


Why don't you explain this plan to us first? I don't see why we should be kept in the dark until it is a fait accompli. This sudden secrecy gives me a really bad feeling.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Why don't you explain this plan to us first? I don't see why we should be kept in the dark until it is a fait accompli. This sudden secrecy gives me a really bad feeling.


Sorry, I just wanted to wait for Aecio's response before I continued as I thought it might have been too confusing otherwise. What I had in mind was to first replace each set with the selected work on the main list. Then, we would vote among the rest of the unchosen pieces from all of the sets as to which pieces deserve the initial rank of the set and we would add the ones agreed upon to the list at the set's rank (pushing the rest of the list down the number of pieces added). For example, if we decide to include Brahms's opus 116 and 119, but not 117, then that section of the list would look like:

...
218. Brahms: Six Pieces, op. 118 (pjang's choice)
218. Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
218. Brahms: Four Pieces, op. 119
221. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
222. Mahler: Symphony #1 in D, "Titan"
...etc.

This should eliminate the problems that would arise if we only separate the alphabetical list and not the ranked list while still maintaining the integrity of the list. Of course it is not a perfect method, but it is one of the better ones that I can think of.


----------



## mmsbls

I guess I could support Trout's suggestion if the voting process were appropriate. I know there are works on the list that were voted for by a single person. I'm not sure how often that has happened, but I know one work got there from my votes alone. When we vote for the other works from a set, will we include any works that _anyone_ votes for or will we have some process requiring more than a single person's vote?


----------



## science

Well, I wish I'd known this would happen further in advance. Although I agree that some of the groupings have been unfortunate, to me, retroactively reordering the works ruins everything we've done, so I will regard the project as finished as of the last enshrinement prior to the reordering. If I'd known further in advance, I would've been less cooperative and passive, pushing works that I care about getting on the list more vigorously. I have only myself to blame for being so nonchalant about things all this time. But if it doesn't make any difference, I'd ask us to delay the actual re-numeration as long as possible. What I mean is, go ahead and figure out what the new numbering will be, but allow the list to go on unaltered for awhile, so that I can get a few works I want included before finishing.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 2
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 17
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 2

Taneyev / Brahms / Respighi


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Khachaturian / Ibert / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 19
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 16
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 21
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 17
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 10
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 2


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Well, I wish I'd known this would happen further in advance. Although I agree that some of the groupings have been unfortunate, to me, retroactively reordering the works ruins everything we've done, so I will regard the project as finished as of the last enshrinement prior to the reordering. If I'd known further in advance, I would've been less cooperative and passive, pushing works that I care about getting on the list more vigorously. I have only myself to blame for being so nonchalant about things all this time. But if it doesn't make any difference, I'd ask us to delay the actual re-numeration as long as possible. What I mean is, go ahead and figure out what the new numbering will be, but allow the list to go on unaltered for awhile, so that I can get a few works I want included before finishing.


 This is not ruining everything we have done. My plan will not "reorder" the works as the relative order of everything shall remain the same; the only thing that will change will be a slight change in the numbering of the works (I am estimating maybe 5 or 6 places). Of course we do not have to go with this plan if there are objections to it. I just thought that since I was the one who initially voiced my opinion to break apart some of the sets, I should be the one executing it. However, if this means that much to you that you would discontinue the project because of it, then I shall stop as it does not seem nearly as important to me as I just wanted to improve the project's consistency with its entries. And by the way, even though you started this project, I do not think you will be able to immediately stop it. It will continue for as long as there are people still regularly contributing.


----------



## Trout

Here is the corrected board as my vote was skipped:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 20
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 17
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 2


----------



## science

Trout said:


> And by the way, even though you started this project, I do not think you will be able to immediately stop it. It will continue for as long as there are people still regularly contributing.


Right, I didn't mean that I would stop the project from going, but that I would stop regarding the results as legitimate. To me, the original results which we voted on are legitimate, and when we start changing things, the legitimacy is gone. For example, if we'd broken up the Razumovsky quartets from the beginning, they wouldn't have have been enshrined one after another in order. There's really no way to figure out what would've happened. I agree that perhaps we should've split them up originally, but now that it's done, I can't think of a way to fix it while maintaining the legitimacy of the other votes.

However, I think it'd be best if you did as you want. For my own personal reference, I will regard the project as complete when it's renumbered (that is, as of the point immediately before it is renumbered), and I'll look forward to the new project with the traditional voting method. We can split the works up on that one from the beginning and get legitimate results. Besides, if history is any guide, there'll be more participants.

I'm also (now) at peace with immediate renumbering as well - there is no need to wait for me to get anything enshrined. Do it as soon as you're ready to do it.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Here is the corrected board as my vote was skipped:


Sorry about that!


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> I guess I could support Trout's suggestion if the voting process were appropriate. I know there are works on the list that were voted for by a single person. I'm not sure how often that has happened, but I know one work got there from my votes alone. When we vote for the other works from a set, will we include any works that _anyone_ votes for or will we have some process requiring more than a single person's vote?


I think that a work will need a minimum of one person to vote for it; however I am thinking about allowing the option to vote against any of the works which will cancel one of the work's positive votes.



science said:


> Right, I didn't mean that I would stop the project from going, but that I would stop regarding the results as legitimate. To me, the original results which we voted on are legitimate, and when we start changing things, the legitimacy is gone. For example, if we'd broken up the Razumovsky quartets from the beginning, they wouldn't have have been enshrined one after another in order. There's really no way to figure out what would've happened. I agree that perhaps we should've split them up originally, but now that it's done, I can't think of a way to fix it while maintaining the legitimacy of the other votes.
> 
> However, I think it'd be best if you did as you want. For my own personal reference, I will regard the project as complete when it's renumbered (that is, as of the point immediately before it is renumbered), and I'll look forward to the new project with the traditional voting method. We can split the works up on that one from the beginning and get legitimate results. Besides, if history is any guide, there'll be more participants.
> 
> I'm also (now) at peace with immediate renumbering as well - there is no need to wait for me to get anything enshrined. Do it as soon as you're ready to do it.


There appears to be two problems here:

1. From your post, it seems that you think renumbering is the only option available, whereas it is just one out of a few suggested. I would be fine if we just broke the sets apart in the alphabetical list and not in the main list if it would avoid all the confusion and drama.

2. You seem to be giving in way too easily to my idea. The only thing that I believe has been democratically concluded was to split up the groups. I should not be able to "do as I want" as this is not my project, rather the project of everyone who contributes.

Since the integrity of the ranked list is important mainly to you, I think, as a compromise, it would be best to just change the alphabetical list and leave the ranked list unchanged, which is an idea I seem to state repeatedly.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> There appears to be two problems here:
> 
> 1. From your post, it seems that you think renumbering is the only option available, whereas it is just one out of a few suggested. I would be fine if we just broke the sets apart in the alphabetical list and not in the main list if it would avoid all the confusion and drama.
> 
> 2. You seem to be giving in way too easily to my idea. The only thing that I believe has been democratically concluded was to split up the groups. I should not be able to "do as I want" as this is not my project, rather the project of everyone who contributed.
> 
> Since the integrity of the ranked list is important mainly to you, I think, as a compromise, it would be best to just change the alphabetical list and leave the ranked list unchanged, which is an idea I seem to state repeatedly.


1. I don't think anyone could oppose changing the alphabetical list. It's a very good idea. (It does make it a little harder to keep records, assuming that we create the alphabetical list from the ranked list. But what I'd do in that case, in my records, is use footnotes to the ranked list, and then replace the information in the list with the footnotes when I make the alphabetical list. It's not a big problem.) As for the renumbering, I really thought we've moved beyond considering suggesting ideas: you've already decided how to do it.

Anyway, I've realized that if I want to keep using the results of this for my own personal use after the renumeration, I can just subtract. (I.e. if a work would've been enshrined as #901 without the renumeration, but is #907 with it, then all I have to do is subtract 6.) The arbitrariness (what I've been thinking of as "illegitimacy") of the newly broken rankings needn't bother me as I would be ignoring them anyway.

2. In the first place, at this point you (Trout) have put in the most work, so in my mind that does give you some extra sway. But also, I think everyone except me is either supportive of or indifferent to renumbering, so I really _ought_ to give in. I certainly have no stomach for a fight! Much too stressful. You (collectively) ought to do what you (collectively) want, and I ought to figure out how I'm going to deal with it. And I think I have figured that out (ie I'll figure out how to ignore whatever renumeration happens), so it's ok.


----------



## Aecio

Well, even if my answer arrives late I'm for keeping the list as it is and not bother about it. I think we all know that Beethoven wrote 3 Razumovsky quartets and it's not really necessary to split everything, let's keep working on expanding the list !

And by the way I think we should try to find a solution for the re-voting. It really doesn't make any sense to propose a work and re-vote for it 8 or 10 times until it's enshrined. Personally I don't revote for any of my works until it has around 10 votes from the other voters. I think we should define some rule about early re-voting and stick to it. It's fairer.


----------



## Aecio

Shosta/Respighi/Schumann


Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 20
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 18
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 8
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Khachaturian / Taneyev / Schubert

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 22
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 18
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 3


----------



## science

after PG:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 24
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 18
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4

Khachaturian / Taneyev / S-S


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> And by the way I think we should try to find a solution for the re-voting. It really doesn't make any sense to propose a work and re-vote for it 8 or 10 times until it's enshrined. Personally I don't revote for any of my works until it has around 10 votes from the other voters. I think we should define some rule about early re-voting and stick to it. It's fairer.


I don't think we can easily do something about it - it'd involve record keeping. It's hard for us not to skip any voters!

Even in this project, there's no way a work can get enshrined if two people oppose it and only one supports it: the negative votes and positive votes cancel out. But if there's only one voice opposed, or if the two opposed voices are forced to choose multiple works to vote against, then a determined single voter can get a work enshrined, though usually at great expense (many rounds of voting).

When we do the traditional talkclassical method, one of its strengths is that a single voter, no matter how determined, can't get a work enshrined. The current project was started at a time when I found the other method baffling, though it works basically just like a 2-round election. Anyway, you have a valid concern but without undue trouble I don't think we can enforce or regulate any rules against it - and I'd be surprised if many people would want to not allow themselves to "re-vote" anyway.

What I hope is that you'll keep participating here as long as it lasts but look forward to the next project, which will have fewer flaws at least!


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (science took 10 points off of Saint-Saens instead of 1):

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 24
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 18
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4

My vote:

Shostakovich / Schumann / Saint-Saens

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Khachaturian: Spartacus - 24
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 18
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> science took 10 points off of Saint-Saens instead of 1


Oh my. In my defense, the 9 is right next to the zero and I'm working much too much and not getting nearly enough sleep!


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Khachaturian / Respighi / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
*Khachaturian: Spartacus - 26*
*Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 19*
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus

New board:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 19
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4


----------



## pjang23

Resphighi Schumann Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 21
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 23
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5

Respighi / Taneyev / Saint-Saens


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Respighi / Haydn

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
*Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances - 24*
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances

New board:

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## Trout

Ok, just to make this quick and simple, I shall just expand all the agreed upon sets (plus the Brahms clarinet sonatas) on the alphabetical list except for Monteverdi's (and possibly Gesualdo's) Madrigals. I shall use the data from the TC recommended lists to see which ones from each sets to include (which would be all of them from the rest except for Mozart's 1st and 2nd horn concertos) and I think we should vote upon the madrigals. Again, please tell me if there are any objections. I am sorry for dragging this simple problem out for so long and for possibly aggrandizing the situation.

For the madrigals, I would put Monteverdi's book 4, 5, and 8 madrigals and Gesualdo's 5th book on the list. I do think that we should limit the number of entries being added for each of these sets (possibly a maximum of 4 each?), but of course we can include more if we think they are deserving.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrenc: Sextet / Brahms / Shostakovich

Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 9
Farrenc: Sextet - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> Farrenc: Sextet


This work is already in (#779). Would you like to nominate another?


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> This work is already in (#779). Would you like to nominate another?


Yes, I was a bit too lazy in checking. You've been remarkably vigilant recently. Thanks for your effort.

After Trout:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat / Brahms / Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Saint-Saëns / Shostakovich / Schumann

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Saint-Saëns / Haydn / Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus / Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans / Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 1


----------



## science

after Trout:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
*Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Violin & Piano #1 - 23*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 6
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 1

SS / Taneyev / Schumann


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

New board: 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 6
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 1


----------



## Aecio

Faure/Balakirev/Schubert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 3
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 7
Faure: String quartet op.121 - 2
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 16
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 6
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Balakirev / Brahms / Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2 Op.99 - 8
Faure: String quartet op.121 - 2
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis Op. 39 - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 6
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 1


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Vivaldi / Haydn

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 2
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 6
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## science

after Trout:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 3
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 14
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2

Taneyev / Faure / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Handel Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 3
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Faure/Schubert/Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 12
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Conor71:

Haydn / Ibert / Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 5
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Balakirev / Brahms / Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 7
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Balakirev / Shostakovich / Handel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 13
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2

Taneyev / Brahms / Haydn


----------



## Ramako

After science

Schumann/Haydn/Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
*Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14*
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
*Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 - 21*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

New board: 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" / Shostakovich / Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 14
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Haydn / Taneyev / Schubert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 2
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 16
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Handel / Vivaldi / Faure

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 9
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 16
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 12
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Brahms / Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 16
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schubert Taneyev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
*Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale" - 18*
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"

New board: 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 11
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang:

Shostakovich / Brahms / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 13
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## Conor71

After GreenMamba:

Shostakovich/Faure/Handel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 15
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Shostakovich / Handel / Tveitt

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 - 17*
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15

New board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Brahms/Balakirev/Taneyev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 12
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 14
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3

Brahms / Taneyev / Balakirev


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Busoni / Taneyev / Schubert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 14
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Balakirev / Brahms / Ibert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 12
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 15
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Monteverdi Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 15
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 4
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 1
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 1
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Vivaldi / Handel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 15
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 1
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 4


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 10
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 17
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 1
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 1
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 4

Brahms / Mozart / Balakirev


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mozart/Balakirev/Tveitt

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 17
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 1
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Monteverdi / Faure

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 17
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 3
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Handel/Brahms/Taneyev

*Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11*
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
*Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 18*
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 5
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99 - 18


New Board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 5
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Balakirev / Handel / Ibert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 13
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 2
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ibert / Tveitt / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 12
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PaulieGatto:

Faure/Palestrina/Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## pjang23

Monteverdi Palestrina Taneyev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Mozart / Busoni

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 1
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Palestrina / Mozart / Busoni

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 6
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Handel / Tveitt

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 11
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 7
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 4
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 13
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 7
Ibert: Escales - 4
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 4
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7

Balakirev / Taneyev / Vivaldi


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Balakirev / Handel / Ibert

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 15
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 4
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 4
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Monteverdi Vivaldi

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 15
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 5
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 4
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Faure/Mozart(I hope this is the one im thinking of - really nice piece!)/Tveitt
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 15
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 5
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 17
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 5
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6

Balakirev / Taneyev / Faure


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Balakirev/Palestrina/Tveitt

Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E flat - 19
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 5
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## science

Sorry, I'm on my phone just now but Balakirev is enshrined, right?


----------



## Trout

Yes, he is.

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

New board with my vote:

Monteverdi / Vivaldi / Faure

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 3
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 11
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Ibert / Taneyev / Vivaldi

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 2
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 5
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Palestrina Handel

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 7
Ibert: Escales - 5
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Ibert / Faure

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 7
Ibert: Escales - 6
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 4
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Faure/Mozart/Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 7
Ibert: Escales - 6
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71

Taneyev / Handel / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 6
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 14
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6

@science: Thanks for nominating Taneyev. I just finished listening to it and enjoy it immensely.


----------



## science

mmsbls, my pleasure! After you:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Taneyev: John of Damascus - 16
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6

Taneyev / Ibert / Palestrina


----------



## Ramako

I apologize if I have made a mistake in doing this and missed something...

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
*850. Taneyev: John of Damascus*

New Board

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 8*
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6

Taneyev was 16


----------



## Ramako

After science

Handel/Palestrina/Ivert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 10
Ibert: Escales - 6
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 6


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Handel / Vivaldi / Mozart

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 12
Ibert: Escales - 6
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 6
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 2
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ibert / Tveitt / Mozart

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 4
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 12
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## pjang23

Handel Buxtehude Ibert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 5
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 14
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Mozart/Buxtehude/Schubert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 14
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
*Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus - 14
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 2 
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7*

Tchaikovsky / Schubert / Palestrina

That is efficiency! Sorry about missing the last enshrinement. I've really been off my game lately.


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus

New board: 

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 2 
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 3
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Tchaikovsky / Palestrina

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Vivaldi / Schubert / Ibert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Palestrina Faure

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 6
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 5
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Ibert / Faure

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Mozart/Tchaikovsky/Vivaldi

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 9
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 4
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 7
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10

Mozart / Tchaikovsky / Ibert


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Ibert / Vivaldi

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 7
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Monteverdi / Palestrina / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 9
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Monteverdi / Palestrina / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Vivaldi / Monteverdi / Tchaikovsky

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 6
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 12
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 4
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## tdc

After PaulieGatto:

Monteverdi / Buxtehude / Tchaikovsky

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 14
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## pjang23

Wow, such a beautiful sonatina in this cantata.

Bach Monteverdi Mozart

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 15
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 15
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11

Tchaikovsky / Mozart / Palestrina


----------



## Ramako

After science

Monteverdi/Bach/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 17
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Tveitt / Tchaikovsky / Palestrina

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 8
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 17
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Ibert / Tveitt / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
*Ibert: Escales - 10*
*Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea - 17*
*Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 10*
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
*Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10*
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10*


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Ibert/Palestrina/Bach

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 12
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Schubert / Ibert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Palestrina / Mozart / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Vivaldi Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 13


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang23

Mozart / Tveitt / Ibert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 13
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 13


----------



## science

after Green Mamba:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12

Mozart / Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schubert / Bach / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tveitt / Ibert / Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Palestrina / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 7
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 17
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bach Buxtehude Palestrina

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 17
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Mozart/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
*Ibert: Escales - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 - 18*
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21


New Board:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 11
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Ramako:

Ibert / Tveitt / Schubert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 13
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kraus: Symphony in C minor / Schubert / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 2
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Palestrina/Buxtehude/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 2
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kraus / Palestrina / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (mmsbls added 1 point to Kraus instead of 2):

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Ibert Tchaikovsky

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Ibert: Escales - 14
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Tchaikovsky / Faure

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 14
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 10
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10

Tchaikovsky / Schubert / Ibert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vivaldi / Schubert / Ibert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 12
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tveitt / Ibert / Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Vivaldi Schubert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Palestrina / Kraus / Ibert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
*Ibert: Escales - 12*
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 5
*Palestrina: Missa Brevis - 19*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
*Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12*
*Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12*
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12*


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis

New Board:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 12
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 12
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Harris/Tchaikovsky/Kraus

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 2
Ibert: Escales - 12
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 13
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 2
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12

Tchaikovsky / Ibert / Buxteude


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Harris / Tveitt / Bach

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kraus / Schubert / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Kraus / Faure / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 13
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ibert/Tchaikovsky/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 15
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 16
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Ibert Tchaikovsky

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 16
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Trout

mmsbls was skipped, so this should be the correct board:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 16
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## science

after Trout's correction:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 18
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 16
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12

Ibert / Tchaikovsky / Schubert


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ibert / Tveitt / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Ibert: Escales - 20
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Schubert / Harris

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Ibert: Escales - 20
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 15
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Faure/Tchaikovsky/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Ibert: Escales - 20
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 16
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Conor71

Tchaikovsky/Buxtehude/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Ibert: Escales - 20
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 18
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kraus / Faure / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Ibert: Escales - 20
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 12
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 18
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Ibert: Escales - 22
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 18
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10

Ibert / Faure / Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Ibert Buxtehude Tchaikovsky

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
*Ibert: Escales - 24*
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 10
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 3
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Harris / Tveitt / Bach

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 9
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Vivaldi / Faure

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 11
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Kraus / Bach / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 12
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Schumann/Bach/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 17
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## science

after Aecio:


Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 12
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons - 19
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11

Tchaikovsky / Schumann / Bach


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

New board:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 12
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 2
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Kraus / Vivaldi / Harris

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 12
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 12

science did not add a point to Schumann so this should be the correct total.


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #856) – note that this is somewhat arbitrary, as we since we’re counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn’s op. 76 quartets, Chopin’s Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

43 Beethoven

42

41

40

39

38 Mozart

37 Bach JS

36 

35 Brahms 

34

33 

32

31 Schubert

30 

29 

28

27 Haydn J

26 

25 

24

23

22

21

20

19 Debussy, Schumann

18 Bartók, Tchaikovsky

17 Dvořák, Ravel 

16 

15 Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Shostakovich 

14 Mahler, Strauss R

13 

12 Prokofiev

11 Handel, Liszt, Stravinsky

10 Chopin, Rachmaninoff

9 Fauré,

8 Bruckner, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams, Verdi, Wagner

7 Elgar, Janáček, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns

6 Berlioz, Grieg, Ives 

5 Berg, Britten, Josquin, Monteverdi, Scriabin, Webern 

4 Barber, Byrd, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Palestrina, Poulenc, Puccini, Purcell, Respighi, Vivaldi

3 Adams, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Enescu, Falla, Franck, Gershwin, Glass, 
Gounod, Lutosławski, Nielsen, Penderecki, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, Scarlatti D, Schnittke, 
Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Walton, Weber 

2 Albéniz, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Bernstein, Cage, Chausson, Corelli, Dowland, Dutilleux, Gesualdo, Glazunov, Gluck, Hindemith, Hummel, Khachaturian, Kodály, Korngold, Machaut, Myaskovsky, Paganini, Rameau, Smetana, Spohr, Stockhausen, Strauss J II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Taneyev, Victoria, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach JC, Balakirev, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boito, Bomtempo, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Carter, Charpentier, Cherubini, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Dohnányi, Donizetti, Dufay, Dukas, Duruflé, Farrenc, Feldman, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Górecki, Granados, Gubaidulina, Haydn M, Hildegard, Holst, Honegger, Ibert, Lalo, Langgaard, Lassus, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Moeran, Monn, Mosolov, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Scelsi, Schumann C, Schütz, Shchedrin, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Tippett, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Faure/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 12
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## pjang23

Kraus Bach Buxtehude

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Kraus / Schumann / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Faure/Schumann/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 11
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Conor71

Faure/Bach/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 14
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 18
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1 
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Kraus Vivaldi Faure

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 12
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
*Kraus: Symphony in C minor - 20*
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor

New board:

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 13
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 12
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bach / Vivaldi / Faure

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 15
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 11
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tveitt / Mascagni / Schubert

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 15
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 11
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PaulieGatto:

Bach/Faure/Vivaldi

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 17
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 12
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Klavierspieler

Bach/Mascagni/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus) - 19
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 12
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)


New Board:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 12
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Ramako

Haydn symphony 43/Faure/Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
_Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 2_
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10

I realise this may not be everyone's cup of tea, but this Haydn symphony is one of my very favourites, so I shall support it nonetheless.


----------



## mmsbls

The Haydn symphony certainly is "my cup of tea" and I will support it as well.

After Ramako:

Schumann / Haydn / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" -7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Harris / Mascagni / Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" -7
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Tveitt / Harris / Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## pjang23

I noticed we've completely overlooked Max Reger (not even an honorable mention in our projects). Wish I knew of his music sooner.






Reger Buxtehude Schubert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavello: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Schubert / Mascagni

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 1
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 2
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Leoncavallo / Tveitt / Buxtehide

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 13
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 3
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 2
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 15
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 3
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 4
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 2
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 10
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10

Faure / Leon / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schumann / Haydn / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 15
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 4
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 4
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 2
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Mascagni/Shostakovich/Leoncavallo

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 15
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 4
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 3
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Haydn/Faure/Vivaldi

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
*Faure: String Quartet, op. 121 - 16*
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 3
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
589. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121


New Board:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 3
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Tveitt / Leoncavallo / Buxtehude

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 4
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## pjang23

Reger Buxtehude Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 4
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8

Leon / Masc / Vivaldi


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Tveitt / Harris / Schubert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 3
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Vivaldi / Haydn

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 5
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Haydn / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 6
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 12
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Enescu / Haydn / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio:

Harris / Mascagni / Vivaldi

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 5
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 11
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Tveitt / Shostakovich / Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
 Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 6
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Schubert / Mascagni

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8

Since _Juditha Triumphans_ seems to be down-voted pretty frequently, is there another Vivaldi work that anyone would prefer to nominate? I would also be fine with his opus 4 or 10.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Reger / Tveitt / Shostakovich

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 14
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 8


----------



## pjang23

Reger Vivaldi Harris

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 6
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 14
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 14
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9

Leon / Masc / Buxtehude


----------



## mmsbls

I'd support Vivaldi's Op. 4 "La stravaganza"

After science:

Schumann / Haydn / Tveitt

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 8
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## science

Tveitt was in first place by five points!

Are you resolutely opposed to its enshrinement?


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Harris/Reger/Schubert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 8
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 7
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 13
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Tveitt / Shosty / Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 8
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 8
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 15
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Tveitt / Mascagni / Harris

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
*Harris: Symphony #3 - 10*
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 8
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
*Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10*
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 8
*Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29 "Sonata Etere" - 17*
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
589. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
590. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 8
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 8
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Shostakovich / Haydn

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 2
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 7
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11

Enescu / Mascagni / Harris


----------



## Ramako

After science

Haydn/Schumann/Reger


Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 8
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 11


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Schubert Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Buxtehude / Schumann

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout

Schumann / Haydn / Harris

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 8
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 10
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 15

Leon / Masc / Schumann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Harris / Leoncavallo / Haydn

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 15


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Schubert Leoncavallo

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 10
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans - 17*


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 10
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 10
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Taverner: Western Wynde Mass / Harris / Schubert

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 10
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 2


----------



## science

after PG: 

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 2

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Harris


----------



## Trout

After science:

Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 / Shostakovich / Mascagni

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Schumann/Reger/Taverner

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 9
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schumann / Haydn / Harris

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 1


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Taverner (it's back!) / Harris / Chopin

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## Ramako

After GreenMamba

Haydn/Chopin/Shostakovich

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 9
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## Mika

After Ramako

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna/Shostakovich/Reger

Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna 2


----------



## Trout

Welcome to the project Mika.

After Mika:

Chopin / Shostakovich / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Haydn / Harris

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 11
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 3

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Haydn


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Leoncavallo / Taverner / Shostakovich

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 9
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Reger Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 2
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Boulez Harris Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 10
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Leoncavallo

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4

Mascagni / Schumann / Shostakovich


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Harris / Boulez / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 10
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Schumann: Violin Concerto - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Haydn / Leoncavallo

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
*Harris: Symphony #3 - 12*
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
*Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12*
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12*
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
*Schumann: Violin Concerto - 19*
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto

New Board:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Buxtehude Harris

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## Aecio

Haydn/Chopin/Boulez

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schubert / Shostakovich / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 4

Enescu / Schubert / Buxtehude


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Taverner / Harris / Chopin

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Haydn / Reger / Harris

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Chopin / Taverner / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 7


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Taverner /Chopin/ Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9

Schubert / Enescu / Shostakovich


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Harris/Reger/Boulez

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Buxtehude Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 - 20*
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894

New Board:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Harris: Symphony #3 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 11
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Enescu

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Harris / Reger / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Haydn / Reger / Harris

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 3
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Harris/Boulez/Reger

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 9

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Reger


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Taverner / Harris / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 11


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Reger Shostakovich

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 11


----------



## Aecio

Smetana/Haydn/Buxtehude

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev: Symphony #2 / Chopin / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Harris / Boulez / Chopin

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Harris: Symphony #3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 11


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Taverner/Shostakovich/Enescu

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 13


----------



## science

after Mika:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 12

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Taverner


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Haydn/Chopin/Boulez

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Prokofiev / Harris / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 4
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 12


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Prokofiev / Boulez / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 12


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Reger Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Harris: Symphony #3 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

Taverner / Harris / Mascagni

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
*Harris: Symphony #3 - 21*
*Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14*
*Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14*
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 6
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14*
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
*Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 14*


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 14


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Taverner/Prokofiev/Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 16


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Mascagni / Taverner / Chopin

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 17


----------



## pjang23

Franck Buxtehude Leoncavallo

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Taverner / Boulez / Shostakovich

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 19


----------



## science

after PG:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass - 21

Tavener / Mascagni / Reger


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

New board: 

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

Mascagni/Franck/Leoncavallo

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Mascagni/Boulez/Buxtehude

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Chopin / Buxtehude

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
*Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - 20*
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
*Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13*
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Mascagni / Leoncavallo / Reger


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

New board:

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Franck Shostakovich

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Reger

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Haydn / Boulez

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Reger / Enescu / Chopin

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Haydn

Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 16
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bartok/Shostakovich/Leoncavallo

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 17
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Shostakovich Chopin

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 18
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Enescu

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 20
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 21
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Leoncavallo / Shostakovich / Haydn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Franck / Haydn / Boulez

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 21
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich /Boulez/Reger

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 16*
*Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905" - 23*
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"

New board: 
Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 16
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

Reger/Haydn/Prokofiev


Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 18
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Franck Leoncavallo

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 10
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller - 20*
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller

Bartok: Viola Concerto - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust / Prokofiev / Haydn

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Leoncavallo / Berlioz / Buxtehide

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

Nice votin' PG! After thee:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3

Leoncavallo / Smetana / Haydn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Franck / haydn / Enescu
Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 4
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Leoncavallo/Prokofiev/Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 3
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
*Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 12*
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg's Violin Concerto is not on the list. This must be remedied.

Schoenberg/Boulez/Leoncavallo

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 3
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 12
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

Leoncavallo was enshrined.

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harrris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian:

Prokofiev / Schoenberg / Haydn

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 3
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 14
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Prokofiev Franck

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 3
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 15
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Enescu / Boulez / Chopin

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 3
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 15
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Prokofiev / Berlioz / Franck

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 17
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 17
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3

Enescu / Schoenberg / Buxtehude


----------



## Mika

After science:

Prokofiev/Haydn/Franck

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
*Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12*
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
*Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12*
*Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 19*
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 12
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Franck / haydn / Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Schoenberg / Buxtehude

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 13
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Franck/Haydn/Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 14
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Haydn Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum / Chopin / Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 4
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 5
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Berlioz / Enescu / Franck

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

after PG:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3

Enescu / Haydn / Chopin


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Schoenberg/Schnittke/Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:

Haydn/Boulez/Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
*Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11*
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
*Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11*
*Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury" - 18*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Franck / Medtner / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 13
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Chopin/Franck/Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Franck/Medtner/Clementi

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 1
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## pjang23

Franck Medtner Chopin

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 1
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
*Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor - 18*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 1
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Schoenberg / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 5
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 1
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Boulez / Clementi / Smetana

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

afte PG:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Enescu / Chopin / Buxtehude


----------



## Trout

After science:

Chopin / Clementi / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Chopin / Boulez / Buxtehude

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
*Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9*
*Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 - 16*
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1

New Board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Schnittke / Schoenberg / Buxtehude

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 6
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Enescu/Berlioz/Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Medtner Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg/Schnittke/Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 8
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mahlerian:

Berlioz / Schnittke / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 / Clementi / Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 2
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Buxtehude/Dvorak/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 12
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After Ramako:

Buxtehude/Boulez/Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 3
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 14
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 5
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Buxtehude/Medtner/Clementi

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 - 16
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 2
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Schnittke / Bartok / Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Dvorak Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 4
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 6
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Clementi / Schnittke / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 6
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 6
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Boulez / Clementi / Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 7
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after PG:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 7
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 5
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3

Enescu / Sematana / Schoenberg


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 7
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Schnittke/ Boulez / Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 7
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Beethoven/Dvorak/Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
_Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 2_
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Dvorak/Beethoven/Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

I can see very high tendency towards Romantic and 20th Century music recently. Have we done other periods already?


----------



## Trout

Ramako, your vote says that you voted against Boulez, but you docked the point off Berlioz. I shall leave the board as it stands, but please change it if you did indeed mean the former.



Mika said:


> I can see very high tendency towards Romantic and 20th Century music recently. Have we done other periods already?


Pieces from other periods float in every so often; however I think you are correct in saying that the list is dominated primarily by Romantic and Early 20th century music which just reflects the tastes of the people who have voted. I think many of us just nominate our favorite pieces at the time, not really concerned with any order or quota in terms of era.

After Aecio:

Schnittke / Berlioz / Enescu

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 16
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 15
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3

Enescu / Dvorak / Schnittke


----------



## PaulieGatto

I don't mind the tendency towards Romantic or 20th century music, but I have been meaning to get this Rameau piece on there (it was the only one of his I'd known for a while)

After science:

Rameau: Castor et Pollux / Boulez / Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 15
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

Trout, have you finished editing the list? I figure it might be easiest to have you start the thread when we reach 800, because you have the up to date information. One thing we might want to do, when you've finished, is recalculate the composer-count.


----------



## science

PG, I'll gladly help with both Rameau and Boulez if you'll resume voting for Enescu! He needs you!

(Edit: And it's such a clever, sweet work! We need it!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schnittke/Schoenberg/Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5" - 17
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 9
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:

Schoenberg/Rameau/Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 8
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mike:

Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Bartok / Smetana

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 10
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Beethoven/Dvorak/Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 7
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2



Trout said:


> Ramako, your vote says that you voted against Boulez, but you docked the point off Berlioz. I shall leave the board as it stands, but please change it if you did indeed mean the former.


Apologies - they just look so similar! I changed the name to Berlioz.


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Enescu/Berlioz/Clementi

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 8
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Trout, have you finished editing the list? I figure it might be easiest to have you start the thread when we reach 800, because you have the up to date information. One thing we might want to do, when you've finished, is recalculate the composer-count.


I have, so far. Thanks, though I do not think it would be that much harder to just send you the list in 2 parts. Either way works, I suppose.

After Aecio:

Berlioz / Rameau / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 8
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Enescu / Clementi / Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 4
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after PG:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 4
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Enescu / Rameau / Schoenberg


----------



## Mika

after science:

Enescu / Rameau / Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 4
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 11
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Mike:

Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 4
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 13
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

mmsbls said:


> After Mike:
> 
> Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez
> 
> Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
> Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 4
> Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
> Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
> Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
> Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 13
> Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
> Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
> Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
> Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
> Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


You can call me Mika - my real name . I am from Land of Thousand Lakes


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Beethoven/Dvorak/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 6
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 14
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Beethoven/Medtner/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 14
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Medtner Clementi

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 16
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 6
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 15
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Enescu / Rameau / Dvorak


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Enescu / Boulez / Bartok

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 9
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 15
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" / Clementi / Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 15
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Schoenberg/Boulez/Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 14
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Dvorak / Clementi / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 7
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 11
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 16
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Enescu /Boulez/Dvorak

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 11
*Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 15
Enescu: Impressions d'enfance - 22*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance

New board: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 11
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## Ramako

After science

Dvorak/Beethoven/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 8
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 11
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## science

after Ramako (two posts ago I updated the list and board, but didn't vote):

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 9
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2

Rameau / Boulez / Clementi


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65

New board: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 9
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 2


----------



## Trout

After science:

Clementi / Vasks / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 8
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 9
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Rameau / Boulez / Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 10
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Clementi / Vasks / Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Clementi Rameau

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 10
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## Trout

On the list, would anyone mind if Bernstein's _West Side Story_ were changed to his _Symphonic Dances from "West Side Story"_ considering there are people that view the former as "non-classical"?


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Clementi / Boulez / Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 10
*Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum - 17*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 10
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> On the list, would anyone mind if Bernstein's _West Side Story_ were changed to his _Symphonic Dances from "West Side Story"_ considering there are people that view the former as "non-classical"?


There is an "operatic version" as well. I'm not sure this matters, though.

One person who ought to have a lot of influence on the decision is pjang23, who supported it.


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum

New board: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 7
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 10
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven/Rameau/Boulez

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 9
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Beethoven/Vasks/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 5


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Boulez/Vasks

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 10
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 9
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 12
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 4

Boulez / Rameau / Beethoveen


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vasks / Berlioz / Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 10
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 12
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> On the list, would anyone mind if Bernstein's _West Side Story_ were changed to his _Symphonic Dances from "West Side Story"_ considering there are people that view the former as "non-classical"?


I'm okay with changing it, though I'd be fine with deleting it too. Would you prefer deleting it, science? I guess the concerns are if it's a good choice as the first Bernstein work (whereas the musical is a clear choice) and if the dances would've been that high (based on our Orchestral Project, maybe not). If not, then feel free to delete it.

Schubert Saint-Saens Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 9
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 12
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 1
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Boulez / Rameau / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 9
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 13
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 1
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Schoenberg / Rameau

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 9
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 12
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 1
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Beethoven/Saint-Saens/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 12
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Would you prefer deleting it, science?


Honestly, if it is changed or deleted on the "official" talkclassical list, I won't notice. In my own private records, I am not going to acknowledge any of the retroactive changes anyway, as they don't serve any pragmatic purpose for me.


----------



## Mika

After Ramako:

Boulez/Henze : El Cimarrón /Rameau

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
*Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11*
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
*Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna - 18*
Henze : El Cimarrón - 1
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
*Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11*
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## Mika

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna

New Board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze : El Cimarrón - 1
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Saint-Saens/Vasks/Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 7


----------



## Trout

I shall just leave _West Side Story_ as it is.

After Aecio:

Berlioz / Vasks / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 11
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Vasks / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 13
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Schoenberg/Beethoven/Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Turangalîla

After mahlerian:

Schoenberg / Bartok / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 11
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 1
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## science

Nice to see CJP back again! 

After whom: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 13
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 2
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9

Rameau / Saint-Saens / Berlioz


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Rameau / Saint-Saens / Bartok

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 15
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Henze : El Cimarrón/ Rameau/ Berlioz


Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze : El Cimarrón - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 16
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 3
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Saint-Saens Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze : El Cimarrón - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 16
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schuman: Symphony #3 / Berlioz / Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 13
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze : El Cimarrón - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 16
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 5
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Schubert Beethoven

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 12
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze : El Cimarrón - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 16
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Rameau/Henze/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 12
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 18
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Rameau / Berlioz / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 12
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Rameau: Castor et Pollux - 20
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux


New Board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 12
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven/Saint-Saens/Schoenberg

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 14
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After Ramako

Schoenberg/Beethoven/Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 15
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 6
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9


----------



## Trout

Another question: Does Josquin's _Missa L'homme armé_ refer to both of his L'homme armé masses (super voces musicales and sexti toni) or just one in particular? I think I voted for it with super voces musicales in mind, not knowing there was another one, but it appears that science also supported it.


----------



## science

At the time, I also only knew of the more famous one. Good point! We should clarify that on the list.


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian

Beethoven / Vasks / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 5
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## science

Ah! mmsbls beat me! So, after him:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze : El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10

Saint-Saens / Smetana / Schoenberg


----------



## Trout

In that case...

After science:

Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni / Schuman / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Saint-Saens Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 8
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Vasks / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
*Beethoven: Symphony #1 - 19*
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
*Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12*
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1

New Board:
Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Berlioz / Josquin / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 8
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11

Schoenberg / Saint-Saens / Berlioz


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Schoenberg / Josquin / Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 8
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Josquin/Saint-Saens/Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 3
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 9
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako:

Bartok / Josquin / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 9
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schuman / Josquin / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 8
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Schoenberg/Berlioz/Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - 18
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto

New board: 

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## science

after Mahlerian:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10

Saint-Saens / Berlioz / Vasks


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 9

Berlioz / Henze / Vasks


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vasks / Medtner / Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 8
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Josquin/Saint-Saens/Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Josquin/Saint-Saens/Berlioz

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 3
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Berlioz / Schuman / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Berlioz Josquin

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 2
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## science

There's nothing to vote against! After pjang23:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 4
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11

Medtner / Berlioz / Schubert


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Medtner / Berlioz / Vasks

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - 18*
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
*Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 11*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
*Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11*
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## Ramako

Josquin/Schubert/Bartok


Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 13
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Vasks / Medtner / Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 1
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 13
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 7
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## Mika

Henze is losing it, you Romantic fools 

After mmsbls:

Henze / Josquin / Vasks

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 7
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Saint-Saens/Vasks/Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 6
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Josquin / Schuman / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 5
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 13
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Schubert SS

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 7
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 12
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 7
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12

Saint Saens / Bartok / Schubert


----------



## science

after hausmusik:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12

Medtner / Saint-Saens / Schumann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Bartok / Henze / Schuman

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Josquin/ Henze / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vasks / Medtner / Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 3
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

I'm actually not a big Shostakovich fan, but his 2nd Piano Concerto has been neglected for far too long.

Shostakovich / Bartok / Smetana

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## Ramako

After berghansson

Josquin/Schubert/Bartok

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Bartok/Shostakovich/Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 15
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## Trout

Hausmusik, you deducted the point off of Schuman instead of Schubert as your vote indicates. Please correct this if the latter was indeed your intention.

After Aecio:

Schuman / Josquin / Saint-Saens

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
*Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni - 21*
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni

New board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 14
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Schubert Vasks

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Bartok / Henze / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 11
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 16
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 13


----------



## science

after PG:


Bartók: Viola Concerto - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 18
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 14

SS / Vasks / Bartok


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
*Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals - 20*
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
*Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 13*

SS / Shostakovich / Vasks


----------



## Mika

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals

New Board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vasks / Medtner / Henze
Bartók: Viola Concerto - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 11
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 15


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Mozart/Schubert/Bartok

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 11
_Mozart: String Quintet in D major_ - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Shostakovich/Vasks/Mozart

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 11
_Mozart: String Quintet in D major_ - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 16


----------



## pjang23

Reger Vasks Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2
*Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - 17*


----------



## pjang23

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

New Board:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

Ramako, there are three D major quartets that Mozart wrote: K. 155 (#2), K. 499 (#20, "Hoffmeister"), and K. 575 (#21). Could you please specify?

After pjang23:

Rossini: La Cenerentola / Schutz: Musikalische Exequien / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 9
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Copland: Rodeo / Bartok / Shostakovich

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Ramako

Trout said:


> Ramako, there are three D major quartets that Mozart wrote: K. 155 (#2), K. 499 (#20, "Hoffmeister"), and K. 575 (#21). Could you please specify?


It's the quintet - k593. It's also number 5 (sorry I forgot that, the numbers aren't on my recording of the quintets).


----------



## Trout

Ramako said:


> It's the quintet - k593. It's also number 5 (sorry I forgot that, the numbers aren't on my recording of the quintets).


My mistake then. I misread that as quartet.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok / Shostakovich / Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mozart / Medtner / Henze

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Note: PaulieGatto only gave Copland 1 point instead of 2. That has been corrected.


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:


Bartok / Henze / Medtner

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Marcello/Shostakovich/Schubert

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Mozart/Medtner/Shostakovich

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 2
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Bartók: Viola Concerto - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Schütz / Reger / Medtner


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Bartok / Copland / Shostakovich

*Bartók: Viola Concerto - 16*
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
*Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9*
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto - 16

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 9
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 2
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 6
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rossini / Schuman / Medtner

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 8
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Reger Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 10
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Medtner / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 11
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Medtner /Copland/Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## science

after Mika:

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 5
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2

Schutz / Medtner / Mozart


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto - 16
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60

New board: 

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 5
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Aecio

Shosta/Schutz/Reger


Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 7
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schuman / Copland / Shostakovich

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Copland / Rossini / Mozart

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 5
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Ramako

After PaulieGatto

Mozart/Rossini/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Mozart / Shostakovich / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Smetana: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Smetana: Piano Trio - 1

Shosty / Copland / Smetana


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Hausmusik:

Shostakovich / Henze / Smetana

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 11


----------



## Mika

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Henze / Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rossini / Schutz / Mozart

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 3
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Reger Schuman

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Rossini / Schuman / Shutz

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Shostakovich / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 4
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 14


----------



## Trout

In our list, should we expand Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites to include all of his incidental music to Peer Gynt? Sorry for all the questions, but the reason I ask is that even though Grieg himself arranged the music for the suites, we have not listed the suites for other incidental music that is on the list, e.g. Bizet's L'Arlésienne instead of its suites (which Bizet likewise arranged).


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 14

Reger / Schutz / Rossini


----------



## science

Trout said:


> In our list, should we expand Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites to include all of his incidental music to Peer Gynt? Sorry for all the questions, but the reason I ask is that even though Grieg himself arranged the music for the suites, we have not listed the suites for other incidental music that is on the list, e.g. Bizet's L'Arlésienne instead of its suites (which Bizet likewise arranged).


I think that's a good idea. Originally I'd tried to enshrine the Háry János Suite, but it met too much opposition, so I switched to the incidental music as a whole and it got through. But to my thinking, it was all enshrined together. The same could go for ballets such as the Nutcracker or operas such as Carmen.


----------



## Ramako

After science

Mozart/Marcello/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 12
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Ramako:

Shostakovich/Marcello/Mozart

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 11
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 16


----------



## Mika

Anyone willing to make stats of classical music periods? How many Romantic works, Classical works etc. we have?

These are the periods from wikipedia:

Medieval	(500–1400)
Renaissance	(1400–1600)
Baroque	(1600–1760)
Common practice
Baroque	(1600–1760)
Classical	(1730–1820)
Romantic	(1815–1910)
Modern and contemporary
Modern	(1890–1930)
20th century	(1901–2000)
Contemporary	(1975–present)
21st century	(2001–present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Prokofiev: Symphony #7 / Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 - 18*


----------



## Cygnenoir

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2


Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Sor/Mozart/Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 5
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major, K 593 - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schumann: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3

Mozart / Sor / Schumann


----------



## science

Mika said:


> Anyone willing to make stats of classical music periods? How many Romantic works, Classical works etc. we have?
> 
> These are the periods from wikipedia:
> 
> Medieval	(500-1400)
> Renaissance	(1400-1600)
> Baroque	(1600-1760)
> Common practice
> Baroque	(1600-1760)
> Classical	(1730-1820)
> Romantic	(1815-1910)
> Modern and contemporary
> Modern	(1890-1930)
> 20th century	(1901-2000)
> Contemporary	(1975-present)
> 21st century	(2001-present)


I eagerly nominate you!

I would rearrange them a bit to make them mutually exclusive, perhaps something like:

Medieval: to 1400
Renaissance: 1400 to 1600
Baroque: 1600 to 1750
Classical: 1750 to 1820
Romantic: 1820 to 1910
Modern: 1910 forward

And then we'll just have to get the date of everything....


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Rossini / Copland / Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major, K 593 - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Trout

science, that is not Robert Schumann's 3rd symphony; it is William Schuman's.

After PaulieGatto:

Schutz / Schuman / Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet in D major, K 593 - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## science

Ah, thanks Trout!


----------



## Mika

science said:


> I eagerly nominate you!
> 
> I would rearrange them a bit to make them mutually exclusive, perhaps something like:
> 
> Medieval: to 1400
> Renaissance: 1400 to 1600
> Baroque: 1600 to 1750
> Classical: 1750 to 1820
> Romantic: 1820 to 1910
> Modern: 1910 forward
> 
> And then we'll just have to get the date of everything....


I would change it like this :

Medieval: to 1400
Renaissance: 1400 to 1600
Baroque: 1600 to 1750
Classical: 1750 to 1820
Romantic: 1820 to 1910
20th Century: 1910 to 1975
Contemporary 1975 forward

and what makes this a bit complicate is that works can be for example romantic (like Sibelius symphonies), eventhough they are done on 20th Century. I would say we should say composer A is for 20th Century, B is Romantic and so on.


----------



## Hausmusik

The biggest problems for mututally-exclusive chronology are, inevitably, Beethoven and Schubert. Their "late" works are from the 1820s, and have one foot in the Classical era, one foot in the Romantic era. To organize my many gigs of classical MP3s, I identify the complete works of both composers as Romantic, and begin Romanticism in 1800--not entirely satisfactory, because Arriaga and Hummel and Krufft etc. also get classified as Romantics...


----------



## Mika

Hausmusik said:


> The biggest problems for mututally-exclusive chronology are, inevitably, Beethoven and Schubert. Their "late" works are from the 1820s, and have one foot in the Classical era, one foot in the Romantic era. To organize my many gigs of classical MP3s, I identify the complete works of both composers as Romantic, and begin Romanticism in 1800--not entirely satisfactory, because Arriaga and Hummel and Krufft etc. also get classified as Romantics...


My comment above suggests composer to be on single period only. Beethoven is Classical on that perspective


----------



## Hausmusik

And Schubert?


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Mozart/Schubert/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
*Mozart: String Quintet in D major, K 593 - 16*
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
*Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 9*
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Ramako

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593


New Board:

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 1
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 9
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## science

Mika said:


> I would change it like this :
> 
> Medieval: to 1400
> Renaissance: 1400 to 1600
> Baroque: 1600 to 1750
> Classical: 1750 to 1820
> Romantic: 1820 to 1910
> 20th Century: 1910 to 1975
> Contemporary 1975 forward
> 
> and what makes this a bit complicate is that works can be for example romantic (like Sibelius symphonies), eventhough they are done on 20th Century. I would say we should say composer A is for 20th Century, B is Romantic and so on.


That's all perfectly fine with me.

One thing you might consider - if all a composer's works are going to be classified in the same way, then the only composers whose works will get classified as "contemporary" in your scheme are those who didn't compose many of their significant works before 1975. That leaves Adams, Pärt, maybe Rautavaara, maybe Rzewski, probably not Takemitsu.

I'm probably overlooking one or two, but it'll be a pretty small category - and naturally enough, since (a) it's only half as large as the next smallest one - 37 years vs. 65 years for "20th century," and (b) there hasn't been time for the works by most of the composers active in that time to sort themselves out, so that some of them can be regarded as something like "classics."

However, maybe that's your entire point! Regardless, it's fine with me either way, as long as I'm not the one doing the work....


----------



## science

Hausmusik said:


> The biggest problems for mututally-exclusive chronology are, inevitably, Beethoven and Schubert. Their "late" works are from the 1820s, and have one foot in the Classical era, one foot in the Romantic era. To organize my many gigs of classical MP3s, I identify the complete works of both composers as Romantic, and begin Romanticism in 1800--not entirely satisfactory, because Arriaga and Hummel and Krufft etc. also get classified as Romantics...


I've put a bit of thought into creating my own periodization for Western European history.

235 to 732 Late Antiquity
732 to 1059 Early Medieval 
1059 to 1348 Medieval 
1348 to 1524 Renaissance 
1524 to 1648 Late Renaissance and Reformation 
1648 to 1763 the Enlightenment (~Baroque)
1763 to 1815 Transition from the Enlightenment to Romanticism (~Classical)
1815 to 1848 Early Romantic
1848 to 1914 Late Romantic 
1914 to 1989 Modern
from 1989 .. the English Era??

That's about as well as I can do, and of course I'm biased, but I'm not sure anyone can do much better! My principles are that the dates should be relatively non-arbitrary (so, no "seventeenth century" or whatever), do a pretty good job of considering not only the major political transitions but cultural periods of all kinds--music, literature, architecture, philosophy, whatever.

And for the most part, I'd favor considering the people to have changed with the period. So Beethoven until 1815 was in the transition to Romanticism, after 1815 he was in Romanticism; Victor Hugo was early Romantic until 1848, and late Romantic after that. Really, I'd favor considering artifacts rather than artists, but it amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Prokofiev / Henze / Schuman

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Mika

After berghansson:



Schutz / Prokofiev / Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Trout

Do Sor's Etudes for guitar pertain to all of them or just one particular opus?

After Mika:

Schutz / Copland / Marcello

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Lutoslawski / Schutz / Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

haus

Lut, Cop, Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 6
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schutz Henze

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien - 15
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien

New board:

Copland: Rodeo - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23 and Trout's new board:

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3

Reger / Copland / Schubert


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Lutoslawski / Copland / Henze

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Conor71

After GreenMamba:

Scumann/Prokofiev/Lutoslawski

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Mika

After Conor71

Scumann/Prokofiev/Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Marcello/Schuman/Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Mozart/Tchaikovsky/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After R

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Schuman: Symphony #3 - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 1

Lutoslawski / Schuman / Reger


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Tchaikovsky / Copland / Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
*Schuman: Symphony #3 - 14*
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Trout

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3

New board:

Copland: Rodeo - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Reger Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Copland: Rodeo - 6
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3

Dukas / Reger / Schubert


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Copland / Henze / Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto:

Prokofiev / Lutoslawski / Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 3
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson:

Lutoslawski / Henze / Sor

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Lutoslawski / Mozart / Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Prokofiev/Copland/Marcello

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 6
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Elgar: Symphony #2 / Rossini / Marcello

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 2
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Dukas/Mozart/Elgar

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3

Dukas / Reger / Prokofiev


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert Lutoslawski

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lutoslawski/Prokofiev/Reger

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Sor / Copland / Prokofiev

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 3


----------



## Ramako

After Paulie

Mozart/Tchaikovsky/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Sor/Dukas/Henze

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 7
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 7
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 15
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4

Luto / Schubert/ Reger


----------



## pjang23

Reger Lutoslawski Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 7
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 16
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4 - 18
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4

Luto / Dukas / Prok


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4

New board:

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Rossini / Sor

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 8
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Reger / Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson:

Reger/Henze/Prokofiev

Copland: Rodeo - 8
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Copland / Henze / Mozart

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Ramako

After Paulie

Mozart/Tchaikovsky/Prokofiev

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Mozart / Elgar / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Trout

As of 893, here is the breakdown:

Medieval (-1400): 4
Renaissance (1400-1600): 29
Baroque (1600-1750): 91
Classical (1750-1820): 119
Romantic (1820-1900): 331
20th century (1900-1975): 287
Contemporary (1975-present): 32

Note: the dates are only approximate indications as I just assigned most of the composers one era each and tallied the results. I only looked up the dates for some of the borderline composers and for the strict 1975 cut-off for the contemporary works.
Here is the list of the 32 contemporary works if anyone is curious:

Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Lutosławski: Symphony #4
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Tavener: Song for Athene
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"


----------



## Hausmusik

After mmsbls:

Reger / Dukas / Elgar

*Copland: Rodeo - 9
**Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9*
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
*Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 9
*Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart - 16
*Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart

New Board:
Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Hausmusik

Mozart/Copland/Elgar

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 7
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rossini / Elgar / Sor

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Schubert Dukas

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Glazunov/Mozart/Marcello

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Mozart / Elgar / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 8
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5

Glazunov / Dukas / Schubert


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Copland / Rossini / Glazunov

Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Mozart / Marcello / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 5
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Glazunov/Sor/Tchaikovsky

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Glazunov Rossini

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Elgar / Rossini / Sor

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 6
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 6
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E flat major - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4

Glazunov / Mozart / Rossini


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Elgar / Marcello / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat

New board:

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 6
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## mmsbls

NOTE: science and I collided so the correct new board is:

Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Glazunov/Copland/Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Copland / Sor / Prokofiev

Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 4


----------



## Ramako

After PaulieGatto

Tchaikovsky/Glazunov/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 9
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 7
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ramako:

Prokofiev / Dukas / Schubert

Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 8
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Elgar / Rossini / Marcello

Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Elgar / Glazunov / Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 12
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Glazunov Elgar

Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 11
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Copland / Sor / Elgar

Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Glazunov/ Salonen:Violin Concerto/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 6


----------



## science

after Mika:

Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Copland


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat
896. Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor

New board: 

Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7


----------



## Ramako

Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Copland

Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## Aecio

Sor/Brahms/Tchaikovsky

Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber Rossini

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 9
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Salonen Copland Schubert

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 8


----------



## Trout

The Hungarian Dances before either of the overtures?

After Mika:

Elgar / Rossini / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 10
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Copland / Rossini / Tchaikovsky

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

ELgar / Brahms / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7


----------



## science

mmsbls took a point from Brahms that I think he meant to add, so:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 10
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7


----------



## science

and now me:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 12
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7

Dukas / Brahms / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Rossini / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 12
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 7


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Prokofiev

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 1
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 12
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 12
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Copland / Henze / Schubert

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 12
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## science

after PG:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 14
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9

Dukas / Elgar / Rossini


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Elgar / Brahms / Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 14
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 19
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Elgar / Salonen / Schubert

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 13
*Dukas: Piano Sonata - 14*
*Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 - 21*
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## Mika

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat
896. Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor
897. Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63

New board:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 8
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Dukas / Rossini

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 3
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 9


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23

Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 5
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 11


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 11

Dukas / Brahms / Copland


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Brahms/Marcello/Salonen

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 11
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 17
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Dukas / Copland / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 19
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 10
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Brahms / Prokofiev / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Dukas: Piano Sonata - 19
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

Ah I just realized I enshrined Dukas

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat
896. Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor
897. Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898. Dukas: Piano Sonata

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Copland/Henze/Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 13


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 15


----------



## Turangalîla

After Ramako:

Sor / Salonen / Schubert

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 15


----------



## science

after CJP:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 4
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 16

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Rossini


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 16


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky Henze Rossini

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Prokofiev / Henze
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Sor / Henze / Barber

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 18


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Sor / Brahms /Prokofiev

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 15
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 18


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto (sorry, I did a mistake with the numbers)

Sor / Brahms / Prokofiev

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 18


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
*Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 13*
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 Drum Roll - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12
*Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - 20*

Tchaikovsky / Haydn / Sor


----------



## science

801. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802. Schubert: Quartettsatz
803. Haydn: Symphony #22 "Philosopher"
804. Kodály: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
805. Shostakovich: Symphony #4
806. Bomtempo: Requiem
807. Debussy: Rêverie
808. Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet & Piano, op.120
809. Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810. Rachmaninoff: Vespers
811. Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
813. Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
814. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
815. Strauss: Elektra
816. Revueltas: Sensemayá
817. Falla: El amor brujo
818. Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
819. Strauss: Horn Concerto #2
820. Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
821. Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822. Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823. Stockhausen: Stimmung
824. Beethoven: Symphony #2
825. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute & Piano
826. Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson
828. Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes
830. Verdi: Don Carlos
831. Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832. Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
833. Dvořák: Symphony #6
834. Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835. Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor
836. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837. Scriabin: Etudes, Op. 8
838. Copland: Symphony #3
839. Elgar: Violin Concerto
840. Bartók: String Quartet #6
841. Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842. Khachaturian: Spartacus
843. Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845. Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
846. Haydn: Symphony #53 "L'Imperiale"
847. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
848. Brahms: Sonata for Cello & Piano #2, op. 99
849. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850. Taneyev: John of Damascus
851. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
852. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
853. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21
854. Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855. Ibert: Escales
856. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
857. Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858. Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus Tragicus)
859. Faure: String Quartet, op. 121
860. Tveitt: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Sonata Etere"
861. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
862. Schumann: Violin Concerto
863. Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864. Harris: Symphony #3
865. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
866. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 "The Year 1905"
868. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller
869. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870. Prokofiev: Symphony #2
871. Haydn: Symphony #43 "Mercury"
872. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
874. Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 "Symphony #5"
876. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
877. Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878. Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
881. Beethoven: Symphony #1
882. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
883. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
884. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885. Saint-Saëns: The Carnival of the Animals
886. Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887. Bartók: Viola Concerto
888. Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60
889. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
890. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major, K 593
891. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
892. Schuman: Symphony #3
893. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
894. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
895. Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat
896. Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor
897. Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898. Dukas: Piano Sonata
899. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades

New board:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 12
Haydn: Symphony #103 Drum Roll - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Mika

After science:

Copland Henze Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Haydn: Symphony #103 Drum Roll - 1
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

The "Drum Roll" Symphony is already in (#725).

After Mika:

Rossini / Schubert / Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 11
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Prokofiev / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 13
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

Trout said:


> The "Drum Roll" Symphony is already in (#725).


Oh, that's very good! I'd recently seen that it was missing in my own records (which missed it) and was disappointed that we'd waited so long!


----------



## Mika

mmsbls said:


> After pjang23:
> 
> Brahms / Prokofiev / Henze
> 
> Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
> Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 14
> Copland: Rodeo - 13
> Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
> Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 4
> Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
> Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
> Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
> Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
> Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


Looks like we will have tough fight for 900. : brahms,rossini,schubert,copland


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Copland / Marcello / Brahms

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Hindemith/Copland/Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 12
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Prokofiev / Brahms / Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 14
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Ramako

After GreenMamba

Brahms/Marcello/Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 16
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 18
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1

Brahms / Strauss / Prokofiev


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert Rossini

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 18
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto / Rossini / Strauss

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 18
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11

I have never really liked the Radetsky March; however I feel somewhat compelled to justify my vote as I do regret eliminating a piece immediately after its nomination. I cannot say that I dislike all marches, but I never seem particularly fond of any that I can think aside from the Holst and Vaughan Williams ones which are not even that great, in my opinion. I suppose I enjoy the recurring Ives one, but that is almost out of hilarity at how frequently it appears in his pieces. Although I realize that the Radetsky was intended to be for simple amusement, it kind of has the opposite effect on me with its too cheery melody and the fact that the piece repeats it over and over again with no discernible variation.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Prokofiev / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 20
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I have never really liked the Radetsky March; however I feel somewhat compelled to justify my vote as I do regret eliminating a piece immediately after its nomination. I cannot say that I dislike all marches, but I never seem particularly fond of any that I can think aside from the Holst and Vaughan Williams ones which are not even that great, in my opinion. I suppose I enjoy the recurring Ives one, but that is almost out of hilarity at how frequently it appears in his pieces. Although I realize that the Radetsky was intended to be for simple amusement, it kind of has the opposite effect on me with its too cheery melody and the fact that the piece repeats it over and over again with no discernible variation.


Quite alright! No hard feelings at all.

I didn't nominate it so much because I like it as because it's such a famous work, and I anticipated that it would not be very popular, or at least that it would be controversial. I'm thinking that if I ever make a presentation of the results of these projects I'll need to make a page for something like "works so famous that their popularity hurt them with voters," or at least "works that are very popular out there in the world but not with our voters." The Radetsky March is a good example; others would be Orff's Carmina Burana (700+ on both), Beethoven's Für Elise, Rossini's William Tell Overture, and Pachelbel's Canon (all 900+ on both projects).


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Copland / Sor / Prokofiev

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 20
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Brahms Henze Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
*Brahms: Hungarian Dances - 22
Copland: Rodeo - 15*
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

And now with our 900th enshrinement, *voting is now closed in this thread*.

Science has asked me to start the new thread in which the voting shall resume.


----------

